# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  أعمدة الصحف الرياضية الصادرة اليوم الاربعاء 25/ 2 / 2015

## ابو البنات

*امن الملاعب وبس !

علم الدين هاشم
بهدوء
لم يكن الاتحاد العام فى حاجة الى اصدار بيان مشترك مع جهاز الشرطة والمريخ من اجل تهيئة الاجواء قبل مباراة المريخ وعزام فى اياب تمهيدى دورى الابطال يوم السبت القادم على ملعب استاد المريخ ,, فالجماهير الحمراء تعى وتدرك واجب قوات الشرطة فى الحفاظ على امن وسلامة الجماهير وجميع فى الاستاد وان ماحدث فى مباراة المريخ ومريخ الفاشر ماهو الا ردة فعل على تصرف فردى لايمكن ان يحسب على جهاز الشرطة او يضعف من هيبته كقوة نظامية , فالجماهير قبل ان يكون لها انتماء للكيان الاحمر فهى جزء من المجتمع السودانى الذى ظل يتعايش ويتعامل مع رجال الشرطة فى اطار القانون والاحترام المتبادل الذى يرسخه دائما مبدأ الشرطة فى خدمة الشعب ,, نقول ذلك رغم البيان المهزوز الذى اصدره مجلس ادارة نادى الهلال الذى اراد ان يحشر انفه فى قضية لم يكن طرفا فيها رغم علمنا بان الاستاذ عماد الطيب الامين العام الذى مهر البيان الازرق بتوقيعه كان مدفوعا الى ذلك بتوجيهات من بعض الاقلام التى ظلت ولازالت هى من تصنع القرار داخل النادى الكبير وتحرك النافذين بداخله عبر الريموت كنترول !
ماحدث فى استاد المريخ ليلة الجمعة مع مريخ الفاشر يستوجب من الاتحاد العام وقيادة الشرطة اعادة النظر فى الطريقة التى يتم بها حشد افراد الشرطة بزيهم العسكرى وكامل عتادهم فى التصدى لحالات الانفلات الامنى داخل الملاعب ,, حيث لم يعد توفير الامن والامان داخل الملاعب يحتاج الى هذا النظام الذى تخلت عنه معظم الدول فى العالم التى تحرص على توفير الحماية الامنية فى ملاعبها الرياضية سواء فى الدوريات المحلية او حتى البطولات الكبرى القارية والدولية فكل من يشاهد مباريات كرة القدم فى عدد من الدول العربية ناهيك عن الدول الاروبية يجد ان الامن داخل الملاعب اصبح من مسؤولية افراد من امن الملاعب يقفون بزيهم المدنى الموحد امام الجماهير او وسطهم مما يشيع حالة من الارتياح النفسي والهدوء كما يعطى المشاهد خلف الشاشات انطباع جيد برقي وحضارة الدولة المعنية وهذا لايعنى التخلي عن شرطة مكافحة الشغب بزيها العسكرى وانما الاكتفاء بتواجدهم خارج الاستاد واستدعائهم متى ماحدث اى انفلات جماهيرى داخل الملعب , وليس فى ذلك تهميش او تقليل من الدور الكبير الذى ظلت تقوم به الشرطة فى حفظ الامن وسلامة المواطنين عموما وجماهير كرة القدم على وجه الخصوص كما ان شرطة امن الملاعب اضحت الان قوة مقدرة فى ملاعبنا والحمدالله نشاهدهم دائما فى حماية الحكام وهم ايضا جزء من الشرطة يأتمرون باوامرها ويتحركون وفقا لتوجيهات قياداتها واظن ان تحملهم لمسؤولية حماية الجماهير وطاقم التحكيم عقب خروج فرقة شرطة العمليات فى الشوط الثانى من مباراة المريخ والسلاطين يؤكد بانهم على قدر المسؤولية والمهنية وبالتالي يمكن الاعتماد عليهم لتثبيت اركان الامن للجماهير داخل الاستادات بدلا من حماية طواقم التحكيم فقط كما هو الحال الان .
من الافضل للمسؤولين فى الاتحاد العام ان يدرسوا مع قيادة الشرطة توسيع مسؤوليات شرطة امن الملاعب ومنحهم صلاحيات اكبر داخل الاستادات فى العاصمة والولايات بدلا من التواجد المكثف لشرطة العمليات بزيهم العسكرى وعصيهم وبمبانهم فى مواجهة الجماهير داخل الملاعب ,, نرجو ان يفكر الاخوة فى الاتحاد العام بالتنسيق مع قيادة الشرطة فى توسيع صلاحيات شرطة امن الملاعب بدلا من اصدار مثل هذه البيانات التى توحى لكل من يطالعها وكأن هناك عداء وثأر (قديم ) بين جماهير المريخ ورجال الشرطة والمؤسف توقيع عدد من اعضاء مجلس المريخ على البيان الصادر ! 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الرد على إستفزازات مدرب عزام !!

صيحة 
موسي مصطفى 
•	وصل أموجو ونيسميبي إستفزازهما للمريخ وجماهيره و ظلا يطلقان التصريحات المستفزة في حق المريخ ولاعبيه و جماهيره !!
•	نيسيمبي الذي فاز على المريخ بضربة حظ وبأهمال مدرب المريخ كروجر بملعب الخرطوم ظل يواصل التطاول و تصريحاته المستفزة وهو يؤكد بأن فوزه على المريخ مسالة وقت .
•	نجوم المريخ معنيون بالتصريحات التي أدلى بها اليوغندي وعليهم أن يردوا على خطرفات نيسيمبي عمليا ليلة السبت !!
•	مباراة السبت يحتاج فيها المريخ الى 18 مقاتلاً حتى يندم نيسيمبي على اليوم رمي به في مواجهة المريخ!!
•	لن نبالغ ولا نريد أن نقول بان المباراة محسومة لان من يتحدث بهذه اللغة لا علاقة له بكرة القدم فلعبة كرة القدم .
•	مباراة السبت هي مباراة تتعلق بكرامة السودان وفوز المريخ فيها يعيد للأحمر هيبته المفقودة ويدفع به في الدور المقبل .
•	على نجوم المريخ الرد على تصريحات المستفز اليوغندي نيسيمبي و إخراجه من ملعب المريخ ليلة السبت يجرجر أذيال الخيبة و الهزيمة هو وفريق .
•	الفوز يبدأ من المدرجات وعلى جماهير المريخ أن لا تتعاطف مع باسكال لأنه يدافع عن الوان فريق آخر فهو كان أسدا امام نجوم المريخ ومارس كل ألوان العنف معهم و تحديداً مع المدينة لقيادة فريقه للفوز .
•	أما ليلة السبت نريد أن يصبح باسكال ثغرة يعبر منها هجوم المريخ لضرب عزام و اهلاكه حتى يندم مسئوليه و مدربيه على التصريحات التي اطلقوها في حق المريخ حينما وصفوا الأحمر بأنه ضعيف و متهالك و سهل العبور و الفوز عليه أسهل من تناول كوب الشاي .
•	فوز المريخ مطلب و تأهله للدور المقبل فيه مصلحة للنادي و خروجه عن البطولة سيجلب المشاكل و يحوله لتورا بورا !!
•	لا نريد أن يصبح المريخ بركان و لا مرجل !!
•	نريده نادي مثالي كما كان وهذا لا يتأتي بالأماني بل بالفوز عنوة و إقتدار من فك عزام !!
•	خسارة المريخ تعني نهاية جيل و إنقراض الأحمر تماما و ذهابه للتمثيل في الكونفدرالية في الموسم المقبل .
•	على جمهور المريخ تقع المسئولية العظيمة ويجب أن يحول أنصار الأحمر ملعب المباراة لقطعة من اللهب المتناثرة تزعج الضيوف و تدخل في قلوبهم الرعب و الخوف وتبدد أحلامهم وتؤهل المريخ لدور الـــ(32)
•	أحرقوا أحلام عزام قبل ان تحرقوا الصحائف و الأعلام !!
•	جندلوا عزام ليكتب التاريخ بأن المريخ مارد أفريقيا الصعب الذي يزلزل الأرض تحت أقدام الكبار !!
•	الأحمر الذي رد على تطاول كانون ياوندي و ضرب الأهلي المصري وخطف الزمالك و الإسماعيلي و الترجي و البنزرتي و الإفريقي ليس صعبا عليه أن يعلم عزام إصول إحترام الكبار !!
•	نريد رجالاً لا يخشون النزال !!
•	نريد أبطال يموتون من أجل شعار نحن جند الله !!
•	نريد مقاتلين يردون على خسارة دار السلام بإنتصار ساحق !!
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
الصادق مصطفى
بالمرصاد
المريخ بين التدشين والتلقينغريب هو امر المريخ دائما ينقض غرله بيده حتى اضحت يداه مكبلتان بسلاسل الوالى الديكتاتورية ولا تعرف اى ايادى المريخ غير نقض الغرل  وفى اى رمان ومكان
حيث لم يستفد المريخ من درس مباراة بايرن ميونخ التى كلفته 11 مليار بالتمام والكمال عندما قلنا انه من مال الشعب قالوا انها من جيب الوالى حتى ظهر نافع وابان ان الوالى ليس له غير المال العام فحاولوا ان ببعدوه اى جمال عند اعلان التقشف المرعوم اتبان الارمة الاقتصادية الشهيرة  والتغيرات الكبيرة التى ابتعد على ضؤئها نافع وحاول غلاة الداخل ان يكرموا بنحر الذبائح والهدايا والعطايا من جنس تذاكر السفر ومفاتيح الفارهات  فكانت مباراة المريخ الثامية مع شالكا الالمانى وبعدها مباشرة خسر المريخ من عرام التنرانى المغمور كما غادر بعد مباراة الاحدى عشر مليارا المذكورة الادوار التمهيدية لبطولة العام الماضى
وها هو المريخ وقد تبقت ايام معدودة لمباراة الرد الفاصلة التى تتطلب منه اعدادا واستقرارا خاصة على الملعب الذى ستقام عليه المباراة والذى شهد قبل ايام احداثا مؤسفة لن تنمحى اثارها فى القريب العاجل ويحمد للعناية ان لم يصاب الملعب باذى حيث  بذلت فيه مجهودات مضنية استمرت لما بعد انطلاق العؤسم الجديد كل ذلك من اجل ان يستطيع المريخ منارلة ضيوفه فى ملعب مواكب لا يخفى على المراقبين امثالنا الجهد والمتابعة للرى والصيانة التى اربكها بلا شك استضافة الملعب لتدشين حملة مرشح حرب المؤتمر الوطنى التى يؤمها اناس لا يعرفون حتى المكان المتواجدين فيه ناهيك ان يكونوا على علم بمباراة المريخ وعرام حتى فى صفوف الذين قاموا بحجر الملعب واختياره وهم غير ملومين واللوم يقع على ادارة النادى التى تعلم ان الملعب سيحتضن بعد ايام مباراة الرد المذكورة
ما موقف ادارة المريخ اذا حدث بالملعب ما يعكر صفو المراقب والتدشين بالطبع سيءمه جمع من اقاصى الاقاصى وقد راينا ناقلات البشر من اقاصى امدرمان وما جاورها من قرى وحلال وكلما مرت بجوارنا واحدة قبضنا قلوبنا من هول مصاب الملعب وسرحنا فى راى المراقب وتقريره وهل اثار احداث ليلة مريخ الفاشر انتهت تماما من الملعب ونفوس اللاعبين
لا علينا فقد تبقى فقط ان نسال هل اذا تقدم المدعو شعيب المرشح المنافس للبشير او فاطمة عبد المحمود لتدشين حملاتهم من داخل ملعب نادى المريخ قبل ايام من مباراة الرد سيقبل المجلس ؟
لا اعتقد حتى لو طلبه المنتخب الوطنى كان مجلس المريخ سيابه للامر الذى وضح بما لا يدع مجالا للشك ان حرب المؤتمر الوطنى وضع الوالى بالمريخ وان الوالى لا يهمه ان يخسر او يخرج المريخ من التمهيدى ولو لم يشارك اصلا فليس الامر ذا تاثير عليه طالما اهل السياسة راضون عنه ومصالحه ماشية عسل على لبن وكان الله فى عون المريخ
دتم والسلام
بالمرصاد
المريخ بين التدشين والتلقين
غريب هو امر المريخ دائما ينقض غرله بيده حتى اضحت يداه مكبلتان بسلاسل الوالى الديكتاتورية ولا تعرف اى ايادى المريخ غير نقض الغرل وفى اى رمان ومكان
حيث لم يستفد المريخ من درس مباراة بايرن ميونخ التى كلفته 11 مليار بالتمام والكمال عندما قلنا انه من مال الشعب قالوا انها من جيب الوالى حتى ظهر نافع وابان ان الوالى ليس له غير المال العام فحاولوا ان ببعدوه اى جمال عند اعلان التقشف المرعوم اتبان الارمة الاقتصادية الشهيرة والتغيرات الكبيرة التى ابتعد على ضؤئها نافع وحاول غلاة الداخل ان يكرموا بنحر الذبائح والهدايا والعطايا من جنس تذاكر السفر ومفاتيح الفارهات فكانت مباراة المريخ الثامية مع شالكا الالمانى وبعدها مباشرة خسر المريخ من عرام التنرانى المغمور كما غادر بعد مباراة الاحدى عشر مليارا المذكورة الادوار التمهيدية لبطولة العام الماضى
وها هو المريخ وقد تبقت ايام معدودة لمباراة الرد الفاصلة التى تتطلب منه اعدادا واستقرارا خاصة على الملعب الذى ستقام عليه المباراة والذى شهد قبل ايام احداثا مؤسفة لن تنمحى اثارها فى القريب العاجل ويحمد للعناية ان لم يصاب الملعب باذى حيث بذلت فيه مجهودات مضنية استمرت لما بعد انطلاق العؤسم الجديد كل ذلك من اجل ان يستطيع المريخ منارلة ضيوفه فى ملعب مواكب لا يخفى على المراقبين امثالنا الجهد والمتابعة للرى والصيانة التى اربكها بلا شك استضافة الملعب لتدشين حملة مرشح حرب المؤتمر الوطنى التى يؤمها اناس لا يعرفون حتى المكان المتواجدين فيه ناهيك ان يكونوا على علم بمباراة المريخ وعرام حتى فى صفوف الذين قاموا بحجر الملعب واختياره وهم غير ملومين واللوم يقع على ادارة النادى التى تعلم ان الملعب سيحتضن بعد ايام مباراة الرد المذكورة
ما موقف ادارة المريخ اذا حدث بالملعب ما يعكر صفو المراقب والتدشين بالطبع سيءمه جمع من اقاصى الاقاصى وقد راينا ناقلات البشر من اقاصى امدرمان وما جاورها من قرى وحلال وكلما مرت بجوارنا واحدة قبضنا قلوبنا من هول مصاب الملعب وسرحنا فى راى المراقب وتقريره وهل اثار احداث ليلة مريخ الفاشر انتهت تماما من الملعب ونفوس اللاعبين
لا علينا فقد تبقى فقط ان نسال هل اذا تقدم المدعو شعيب المرشح المنافس للبشير او فاطمة عبد المحمود لتدشين حملاتهم من داخل ملعب نادى المريخ قبل ايام من مباراة الرد سيقبل المجلس ؟
لا اعتقد حتى لو طلبه المنتخب الوطنى كان مجلس المريخ سيابه للامر الذى وضح بما لا يدع مجالا للشك ان حرب المؤتمر الوطنى وضع الوالى بالمريخ وان الوالى لا يهمه ان يخسر او يخرج المريخ من التمهيدى ولو لم يشارك اصلا فليس الامر ذا تاثير عليه طالما اهل السياسة راضون عنه ومصالحه ماشية عسل على لبن وكان الله فى عون المريخ
دتم والسلام
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
ﺣﺎﺋﻂ ﺻﺪ :: ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺪﺭﺩﻳﺮﻱ
ﻣﺪﺭﺝ ﺍﻟﻠﻬﺐ
؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛ ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛ ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛
* ﺗﺸﺎﺑﻬﺖ ﺍﻟﻈﺮﻭﻑ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳُﻌﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻻﻥ
( ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎً ) . ﻣﻊ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﺔ ﻣﺮﻳﺮﺓ ﺗﻌﺮﺽ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻏﻠﻄﺔ ﺳﺮﺍﻱ
ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻲ ﻋﺒﺮ ﻣﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﻛﺎﺱ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻻﻭﺭﺑﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺳﻢ
* ﻭﻗﺘﻬﺎ ﺧﺴﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺎﺏ ﺑﺜﻼﺛﻴﺔ ﺩﻭﻥ
ﻣﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺍﺭﺿﻪ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﻗﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺟﻴﺪﻩ ﻭﺍﺿﺎﻉ
ﻋِﺪﺓ ﻓﺮﺹ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻛﻔﻴﻠﺔ ﺑﺘﺤﻮﻳﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻻﻳﺎﺏ ﻟﻨﺰﻫﻪ
* ﻟﻢ ﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻴﺄﺱ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﺎً ﻟﻨﻔﻮﺱ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻴﺔ ﻭﻧﻈﻤﺖ
ﺻﻔﻮﻓﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺗﺤﻮﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻟﻜﺘﻠﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻠﻬﺐ ﻭﻗﺪ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻟﻬﺎ
ﻣﺎ ﺍﺭﺍﺩﺕ
* ﻭﺇﺳﺘﻄﺎﻋﺖ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺷﻘﻪ ﻗﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻏﻠﻄﺔ ﺳﺮﺍﻱ
ﻟﻠﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﺮﺑﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﻛﻔﻠﺖ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺎﻫﻞ ﻟﻠﺪﻭﺭ
ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﻪ
* ﻣﺎﺣﺪﺙ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺮﻛﻴﺎ ﺳﺎﺩﺗﻲ ﻳُﻤﻜﻦ ﻭﺑﻜﻞ ﺑﺴﺎﻃﺔ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻈﻬﺮ ﻣﻨﻪ
( ﻧﺴﺨﻪ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ) ﻟﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻣﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺸﺮﻳﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻓﺒﺮﺍﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ
ﺑﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ
* ﻭﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻄﻠﻮﺏ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﺝ ﻣﻦ ( ﺍﻟﺴﻠﺒﻴﻪ ) ﺍﻟﺘﻲ
ﺗﺴﺒﺒﺖ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺸﺎﻛﻞ ﻋﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻭﺟﻌﻠﺘﻬﺎ
( ﺧﺼﻤﺎً ) ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺑﺪﻻً ﻣﻦ ﺟﻌﻠﻬﺎ ﻣﺮﻛﺰ ﻗﻮﺓ ﻭﺳﻨﺪ
ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ
* ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﻋﺸﺎﻕ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﻮﻫﺎﺝ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ( ٩٠ﺩﻗﻴﻘﺔ
ﺇﺳﺘﺜﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ ) ﻓﻲ ﻋﺸﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﻮﻗﻮﻑ ﻣﻌﻪ ﺧﺎﺳﺮﺍً ﻭﻣﻨﺘﺼﺮﺍً
* ﻻﻧُﺮﻳﺪ ﺻﺎﻓﺮﺍﺕ ﺇﺳﺘﻬﺠﺎﻥ . ﻻﻧﺮﻳﺪ ﺗﺸﻨﺞ ﻭﻻ ﺇﺳﺘﻌﺠﺎﻝ
ﻟﻼﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻻﻧﻨﻘﻞ ﺗﻮﺗﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ ﺇﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ
* ﻓﻼ ﺍﻟﻮﺿﻊ ﻳﺘﺤﻤﻞ ﺍﻥ ﻧﺮﻱ ( ﺗﻔﻠﺘﺎﺕ ) ﻣﻦ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺸﻨﺠﻴﻦ . ﻭﻻ
ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺒﺔ ﺗﻘﺒﻞ ﺍﻱ ﺑﻮﺍﺩﺭ ﺇﺳﺎﺀﻩ ﻭﻣﻀﺎﻳﻘﺎﺕ ﻟﻠﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ
* ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﻳُﺼﺒﺢ ﻛﻞ ﻓﺮﺩ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻨﻈﻮﻣﺔ ﻋﺸﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ( ﻭﺻﻴﺎً
ﻋﻠﻲ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ) ﻳﺮﻓﺾ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺨﺮﺝ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺍﻱ ﻛﻠﻤﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺷﺄﻧﻬﺎ ﻗﺘﻞ
ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺡ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ
* ﻗﻴﻞ ( ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺤُﺐ ﻣﺎﻗﺘﻞ ) ﻭﻫﻨﺎﻟﻚ ﻣﻦ ﻻ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﻄﺮﺓ
ﻋﻠﻲ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻭﺍﻧﻔﻌﺎﻻﺗﻪ . ﻭﻣﺜﻞﻩ ﻗﺪ ﻳﺘﺴﺒﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺿﺮﺭ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ
ﻭﻳﺘﺴﺒﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻮﺗﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ
* ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻨﻮﻉ ﺳﺎﺩﺗﻲ ﻧﺘﻤﻨﻲ ﺍﻥ ( ﻳﺨﺘﻔﻲ ) ﻣﻦ ﻣﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ
ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻋﺸﻴﺔ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ( ﺗﺎﺩﻳﺐ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ) ﻭﻳﻠﺰﻡ ﺩﺍﺭﻩ ﻃﺎﻟﻤﺎ ﺍﻧﻪ
ﻻﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻜﺒﺢ ﺟﻤﺎﺡ ﺗﻠﻔﺘﺎﺗﻪ
* ﺍﻣﺎ ( ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺪﺳﻴﻦ ) ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺎﻣﺘﻴﻦ ﻭﺳﻂ ﻣﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
( ﻓﻌﻼﺟﻬﻢ ) ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻡ ﻟﻠﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻭﻻﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﺸﺮﺡ . ﻭﻣﻦ ﺍﺭﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺮﺑﻪ
ﻓﻠﻴﺎﺗﻲ ﻭﻳﺤﺎﻭﻝ ﺍﺛﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻭ ﺍﻹﺳﺎﺀﻩ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻓﻌﻞ
ﺍﺣﺪ ( ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺪﺳﻴﻦ ) ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺣﺎﻭﻝ ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺀﻩ ﻟﺒﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﻪ ﻓﻲ
ﺗﻤﺮﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻲ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻥ ﻳُﻠﻘﻤﺔ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺣﺠﺮ
ﻭﻳُﺠﺒﺮﻩ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﺮﻭﺏ ﻣﺘﺎﺑﻄﺎً ﺍﻟﺤﺴﺮﻩ . ﻭﻓﻲ ﻧﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﺟﺪﺩ
ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺛﻘﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ ( ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺮﺏ ) ﻭﻃﺎﻟﺐﻩ ( ﺑﺎﻏﺘﻴﺎﻝ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ) ﻟﻴﻠﺔ
ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﺑﺎﺫﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻲ
* ﻟﻴﻠﺔ ( ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ) ﻣﻄﻠﻮﺏ ٤٥ﺍﻟﻒ ( ﻣﻘﺎﺗﻞ ) ﻭﻟﻴﺲ
( ﻣﺸﺠﻊ ) ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ . ﺣﺘﻲ ﻳﺘﺤﻘﻖ ﺣﻠﻢ
ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻫﻞ ﺑﺎﺫﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻲ
* ﻟﻦ ﻧﺴﺘﻌﺠﻞ ﺍﻻﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﻭﻟﻦ ﻧﺪﻉ ﻣﺠﺎﻻً ﻟﻠﻴﺎﺱ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻳُﺴﻴﻄﺮ
ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ . ﻓﺎﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻋﺒﺎﺭﺓ ﻋﻦ ( ٩٠ﺩﻗﻴﻘﻪ ) ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺿﺮﻭﺭﺓ
ﺇﺣﺮﺍﺯ ﻫﺪﻑ ﻓﻲ ( ﺭﺑﻊ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻲ ) ﻭﺻﻌﻮﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻤﻪ ﻓﻲ
ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﺗﺎﺧﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺳﻴُﺪﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺟﻮﺍﺀ
ﻣﺘﻮﺗﺮﻩ ﻗﺪ ﺗُﻠﻘﻲ ﺑﻈﻼﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﺒﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﻩ
* ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﻧﻘﺘﻨﻊ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺎﺧﻴﺮ ﺍﻻﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﻗﺪ ﻳُﺼﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻤﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ
ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ .ﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺗﺎﻛﻴﺪ ﻟﻦ ﻳﺤﻮﻟﻬﺎ ﻟﻤﺴﺘﺤﻴﻠﻪ . ﻭﺍﻻﻫﺪﺍﻑ
ﻳُﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺎﺗﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﻪ
* ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﻳﺠﺐ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ ( ﻛﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ) ﺍﻥ ﻧﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﺪﻭﺭﻧﺎ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﺘﺸﺠﻴﻊ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻧﺪﺓ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﺎﺋﻖ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻲ ﻭﺣﺘﻲ ﺻﺎﻓﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﻳﺔ
ﻭﻧﺘﺮﻙ ﻟﻠﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻣﻬﻤﺔ ﺇﻏﺘﻴﺎﻝ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﺭﺿﻴﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ
* ﻭﺑﺎﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﻟﺘﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ( ﻣﺪﺭﺝ ﺍﻟﻠﻬﺐ ) ﻧﺠﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﻜﺮﺓ ﺗﻘﻮﻡ ﻋﻠﻲ
ﺗﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ( ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻦ ﻣﺸﺠﻊ ) ﺧﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻮﺑﻲ ( ﻋﻠﻲ
ﺇﻣﺘﺪﺍﺩﻩ ) ﻭﻫﻢ ﻳﺮﺗﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﻥ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻭﻳُﺸﻌﻠﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ
ﺑﺎﻟﻨﻴﺮﺍﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﻤﺎﺭﻳﺦ
* ﻛﻤﺎ ﻳُﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻟﻚ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ( ﻣﺪﺭﺝ ﻟﻬﺐ ) ﺩﺍﺧﻞ
ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻱ ﻃﺎﺑﻖ ﺷﺎﺧﻮﺭ ﺍﻭ ﻣﻨﺘﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻭ ﺍﻱ
ﺟﺰﺀ ﺍﺧﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﺰﺍﺀ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ
* ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﻟﻦ ﻳُﻌﺠﺰ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺗﺎﻛﻴﺪ ﻭﻫﻲ ﻗﺎﺩﺭﻩ
ﺑﺤﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﺤﻮﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺇﻟﻲ (ﻛﺘﻠﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻠﻬﺐ ) ﺗﻌﺼﻒ
ﺑﺎﺣﻼﻡ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺠﺎﻭﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺭﺩ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ . ﻭﻧﺤﻦ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺑﺎﺫﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
ﻭﺗﻮﻓﻴﻘﻪ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﺘﺮ
* ﻟﻢ ﺍﺟﺪ ﺗﻔﺴﻴﺮ ﻟﻠﺘﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ( ﺍﻟﻐﻴﺮ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻟﺔ ) ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺻﺪﺭﺕ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻫﻢ ﻳﺆﻛﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻴﻞ ﻋﻘﺐ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ
ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻻﺕ
* ﺍﻻ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻹﻧﺘﻈﺎﺭ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ
ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﻭﺑﻌﺪﻫﺎ ﻳُﻌﻠﻨﻮﺍ ﺧﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ( ﺳﻴُﺴﻌﺪ ) ﻛﻞ
ﻋﺸﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺗﺎﻛﻴﺪ
* ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻣﺸﻐﻮﻝ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺤﻀﻴﺮ ﻟﻠﻤﻌﺮﻛﺔ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ ﻭ
( ﺍﻟﺒﻬﻮﺍﺕ ) ﻣﺸﻐﻮﻟﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﺻﺪﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺒﻄﻪ
* ﻓﻘﺪ ﻣﻠﻠﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻮﺍﺟﺪ ( ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻣﺒﺎﺭﺱ ) ﻓﻲ ﻣﺠﺎﻟﺲ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .ﻭﻧُﺮﻳﺪ ﺭﺅﻳﺔ ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺎﺕ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻭﺯﻧﻬﺎ ﻭﻛﻠﻤﺘﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ
ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﺑﺪﻻً ﻣﻦ ﻋﺒﺎﺭﺓ ( ﺗﻤﺎﻡ ﻳﺎﺭﻳﺲ )
* ﻭﺍﻛﺎﺩ ﺍﺟﺰﻡ ﺍﻥ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻨﺤﻲ ( ﺳﻴُﺒﺘﻠﻊ ) ﺇﺫﺍ
ﻣﺎﻗﺮﺭ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻣﻮﺍﺻﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻴﺮﺓ
* ﻋﻤﻮﻣﺎً ﻟﻦ ﻧﻬﺘﻢ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً ﺑﻤﺎ ﺟﺎﺀ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻟﺴﺎﻥ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ
ﻓﺎﻻﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﺛﺒﺘﺖ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻮﺍﺟﺪﻫﻢ ﻭﻣﻐﺎﺩﺭﺗﻬﻢ ( ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ) . ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ
ﺻﺪﺭ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺫﺝ ﺍﻛﺪ ﺑﻤﺎ ﻻﻳﺪﻉ ﻣﺠﺎﻻً ﻟﻠﺸﻚ ﺍﻧﻬﻢ
ﻻﻳﺸﺒﻬﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺍﺧﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﻼﻡ
ﺟﺮﻭ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺏ ﻭﺭﺍﻛﻢ
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*جهاز المريخ الفني أمام محك كبير

بروح رياضية
عمر عطية
*بدأ العد التنازلي لجولة الحسم التي يستضيف خلالها المريخ ضيفه عزام التنزاني والتي لاخيار فيها سوي تحقيق فوز كبير لخطف بطاقة العبور الي الدور المقبل ..
*الحراك المريخي الكبير الذي ينتظم صفوف النادي نابع من الحب الكبير والعميق لهذا الكيان الكبير ..
*تمددت مساحات التفاؤل في قلب كل أهل القبيلة الحمراء وهي تنشد عودة نجومها الي العروض القوية وتحقيق الإنتصارات الباهرة والتي الفريق في الطريق الصحيح ..
*ينتظر الجهاز الفني بقيادة الفرنسي غارزيتو عمل كبير من أجل إعداد اللاعبين بصورة طيبة لجولة الحسم وإختيار أفضل العناصر لإنجاز المهمة علي أكمل وجه ..
*تتلخص المهمة في معالجة أخطاء الدفاع المتكررة محليا وأفريقيا والتي كلفت الفريق أهدافا لم يتم تعويضها من قبل المقدمة الهجومية ..
*لابد من الجلوس مع المدافعين والذين سيتم إختيارهم لهذه المهمة من أجل تفادي الوقوع في الأخطاء في مباراة السبت حتي لاتستقبل شباك الفريق أهدافا والتي ستعقد الأمور كثيرا ..
*كان هناك ضعف واضح في المقدمة الهجومية بعدم التركيز وإهدار الفرص السهلة أمام مرمي الخصوم كما حدث في مواجهات أهلي الخرطوم وهلال الفاشر وعزام التنزاني وأخيرا امام مريخ الفاشر ..
*الهجوم يتطلب تعاملا خاصا من الجهاز الفني للقضاء علي ظاهرة إهدار الفرص السهلة أمام مرمي الخصوم والتي تضع المدافعين أمام ضغط كبير كلما ضاعت فرص للفريق ..
*التراجع الهجومي المخيف في الفترة الماضية وضع علامات الإستفهام في أذهان الخبراء والمختصين لأنه ليس هناك أسباب معروفه لتفشي هذه الظاهره بصورة مزعجه في المباريات الماضية ..
*لابد للجهاز الفني أن يبذل مجهودا مضاعفا لتصحيح أخطاء الدفاع وتوهان المقدمة الهجومية لأن أخطاء المدافعين ترمي بظلالها السالبة علي المهاجمين فيجدون أنفسهم في ضغط نفسي كبير لتعويض الأهداف التي تلج مرمي فريقهم ..
*من الأهمية بمكان إختيار العناصر القوية والفاعلة والتي تملك الخبرة الكافيه لمثل هذه المواجهات والتي تتطلب الهدوء والتركيز والثقة والثبات الإنفعالي طيلة الشوطين ..
*يجب أن يدرك اللاعبون أن تحقيق الإنتصار علي عزام التنزاني والتأهل الي الدور المقبل سيعيد التوازن الي النادي وسيضخ فيه الحياة من جديد بعد أن سادته روح الإحباط واليأس في الأيام الماضية ..
*لاسبيل أمامنا سوي الإنتصار بعددية وافرة من الأهداف في شباك الفريق التنزاني..... لأن تلك المباراة مصيرية ومفصلية ..
*نتيجة هذه المباراة لها مابعدها ..فخروج الفريق من الدور التمهيدي للعام الثاني علي التوالي سيعجل برحيل المجلس الحالي وبالتالي الدخول في نفق المظلم لعدم وجود البديل المناسب لجمال الوالي الرئيس الحالي للنادي ..
*تحقيق الفوز والتأهل الي الدور المقبل سيعيد الحياة الي الجسد الأحمر وسيجعل قاعدته العريضة أكثر توحدا وإنسجاما لقادم المواجهات المحلية والأفريقية ..
*نرجو من الجميع ان يقوموا بالدور المنوط بهم تماما كل حسب موقعه واختصاصه حتي يسير العمل بصورة طيبة ونحقق ما نصبو اليه من أمال وأحلام ..
وبكره الشوق بيجمعنا 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاف التشكرات الحبيب الرائع ابو البنات

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*يديك الصحه و العافيه ابو البنات  
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*راى حر 
صلاح الاحمدى 
تاهل الهلال بالخارج وتاهل المريخ بالداخل
فى الوقت الذى بداء العد التنازلى لقاء فريقى القمة الهلال والمريخ بطولة الابطال
مباراة بطل زنزبار للهلال هدافها تامين التاهل لدور ال23
الهلال قام بتجهيز نفسه على مرحلتين خلال الفترة الماضية بعد ان ادء مبارتين فى الدورى الممتاز قبل موقعة رابطة الابطال .
وقام الجهاز الفنى بتجهيز جميع اللاعبين ووضعهم فى حالة تاهب مما انعكس ذلك على الجميع بالايجاب لتمثيل شرف الاشتراك فى مباراة الفريق الزنزبارى
وبعد تولى الجهاز الفنى الجديد بتنفيذ بعض المهام التكتيكية وتحفيظها للاعبين وتنفيذها من خلال شوط المباراة الاول .
تعليمات مشددة للاعبين الهلال فى مباراة كيه ام كيه بالرغم من الحشد الكبير الذى يقوم به بلده وتصريحات المدرب والصحافة
لاشك بان الهلال قادر بالتاهل من زنزبار وعبر كيه ام كيه بعد الانتصار الكبير له فى الخرطوم .
نافذةتاهل المريخ فى ارضه وسط جمهوره يرتبط باعادة الثقة الى اللاعبين والاطمئنان الى حد كبير بتخطى هذه المرحلة ..فى نفس الوقت فان هذه المباراة تحدد الاستمرارية لفريق المريخ فى بطولة الابطال
غارزيتوا المدير الفنى للمريخ يجتمع بلاعبيه ويحثهم على الفوز والتاهل وطالبهم بالجدية فى كل الخطوط حتى يحقق الفريق التاهل بالفوز بثلاثة اهداف كم طالبهم جميعا بنتفيذ الالتزام داخل الملعب وخارج الملعب والتركيز طوال شوطى المباراة وتوزيع الجهد .
نافذة اخيرة
تتوجه قلوب جماهير القمة يوم السبت القادم داخل وخارج البلاد بالدعوات المباركة ليحقق فريقى القمة العبور فى المواجهات فى بطولة الابطال على كيه ام كيه وعزام .
وبالرغم ان فرصة ابناء الهلال كبيرة خارج الارض الا ان ابناء المريخ يعول عليهم الجمهور بالداخل بتحقيق الانتصار والتاهل .
ليمضى الفريقين فى الدور ال32ويحققوا ما يصبو اليه الجماهير العريضة .
نجد فريق المريخ داخل الارض قد استعد كثير وتجاوز مباراة الدورى الممتاز بالاعداد الجاد .وعمل مجلسه على تزليل كل الصعاب حتى يكتب له التاهل على حساب فريق عزام .
الحسابات لكا الفريقين واحدة وان اختلفت قليلا فالفريقين مطلوب عدم ولج اى هدف فى شباكهم ونجد بالمقابل مطلوب من المريخ احراز ثلاثة اهداف من اجل التاهل او هدفين من اجل التعادل ثم الحسم فى الاشواط المتبقية .ام فرقة الهلال مطلوب اذا وجد احراز هدف او المحافظة على شباكه نظيفة .
خاتمة
السبت القادم الهلال والمريخ يكتبون مجدا جديدا باسم السودان وهو التاهل باذن الله من الداخل ومن الخارج
يعلم الجميع بان حسبات المريخ اصعب ولكن لابد ان تكون النفرة هى العامل الاول من تشجيع مستمر ورفع معنويات اللاعبين والاختيار الجيد من الجهاز الفنى للاعبين فى تقديرنا بان فريقى القمة قادرين على التاهل الى المرحلة القادمة
نتمنى اي يمضيا لعملاقان الى الادوار النهايئة للبطولة ويحققان انجاز للسودان

*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*مشكوووور ابو البنات .يعطيك العافيه
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​يديك العافيه ويذيدك من فضله
*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﻭﻫﺞ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺒﺮ| |زاكي الدين الصادق
 ﺑﻴﺎﻥ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻝ..!!
 ﺑﻼ ﺷﻚ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻻﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺟﺮﺕ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻗﺪ ﺍﻟﻘﺖ ﺑﻈﻼﻝ ﻛﺜﻴﻔﺔ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﻟﻴﺎﺗﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﻲ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ
 ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﻟﻴﺰﻳﻞ ﻣﺎﻋﻠﻖ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﻔﻮﺱ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻤﺔ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺰﺍﻧﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻠﻌﺐ
 ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺗﺄﻣﻴﻨﻲ ﻣﻬﻢ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻇﻠﺖ
 ﺗﻔﻌﻞ ﺩﻭﻣﺎ ﻓﻨﺤﻦ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺪﻧﺎ ﻣﺆﺧﺮﺍ ﺷﺮﻃﺔ ﺍﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ
 ﻟﻢ ﻧﻨﺘﻘﺪﻫﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺑﺎﺏ ﺭﻓﻀﻬﺎ، ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺪﻧﺎﻫﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺑﺎﺏ ﺍﻥ
 ﻫﻨﺎﻟﻚ ﺍﺧﻄﺎﺀ ﺟﺴﻴﻤﺔ ﺣﺪﺛﺖ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻟﻤﻨﺴﻮﺑﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﺪ
 ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻴﺎ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺳﻴﻨﺴﺤﺐ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻭﺿﻊ ﻣﺄﺳﺎﻭﻱ
 ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .
 ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﺳﺘﺒﻘﻲ ﺩﻭﻣﺎ ﺷﺮﻳﻚ ﻟﻠﻤﺠﺘﻤﻊ ﻛﻜﻞ ﻭﻟﻠﻤﺠﺘﻤﻊ
 ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﺍﺧﺺ ﻓﻬﻲ ﺍﻟﻀﺎﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺑﺮﺯ ﻟﻸﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺧﻠﻲ
 ﺧﺼﻮﺻﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﻌﺎﻟﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺸﻬﺪﻫﺎ ﻣﻼﻋﺒﻨﺎ ﻭﻳﺒﻘﻲ
 ﺩﻭﺭﻫﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻐﻄﻴﺔ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻔﻌﺎﻟﻴﺎﺕ ﻣﻬﻢ ﻟﺴﻼﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ
 ﻭﻧﺘﻤﻨﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺎﻥ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮ ﻗﺪ ﺍﺯﺍﻝ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺎﻋﻠﻖ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﻔﻮﺱ
 ﻣﺆﺧﺮﺍ ﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﻋﻼﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﺑﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻧﺘﻤﻨﻲ
 ﺑﻨﺎﺋﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻻﺣﺘﺮﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺒﺎﺩﻝ ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻻﻧﺠﺮﺍﻑ ﻭﺭﺍﺀ ﺍﻱ
 ﺩﻋﺎﻭﻱ ﻇﻬﺮﺕ ﻣﺆﺧﺮﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻬﺎﺕ ﺍﺭﺍﺩﺕ ﺑﺤﻖ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺼﻄﺎﺩ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺎﻩ ﺍﻟﻌﻜﺮﺓ ﻟﻠﻮﻗﻴﻌﺔ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻲ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﻓﺨﻼﻝ ﺍﻻﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﺷﻬﺪﻧﺎ ﺣﻤﻠﺔ ﺷﺮﺳﺔ
 ﺗﺒﻨﺎﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﻟﺨﻠﻖ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻔﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺋﻤﺔ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﻌﻲ ﺑﻌﻀﻬﻢ ﻟﺘﺠﺮﻳﻤﻪ ﻭﺗﺤﻤﻴﻠﻪ
 ﻛﻞ ﺗﺒﻌﺎﺕ ﻣﺎﺣﺪﺙ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻼﻃﻴﻦ ﻭﺑﻜﻞ ﺗﺄﻛﻴﺪ
 ﺗﺒﻘﻲ ﻣﺜﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﺎﻭﻱ ﺑﻼ ﻗﻴﻤﺔ ﻻﻥ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺘﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻮﺍﻗﻒ
 ﻭﻳﺎﺗﻲ ﻭﺍﻋﻈﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺛﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺜﻌﺎﻟﺐ ﻟﻦ ﻳﺠﺪ ﻟﻮﻋﻈﻪ ﺍﺫﻧﺎ ﺻﺎﻏﻴﺔ .
 ﺍﻫﻤﻴﺔ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﻻ ﺟﺪﺍﻝ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻭﻧﺘﻤﻨﻲ ﻓﻘﻂ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺰﻭﻝ
 ﺍﺷﻜﺎﻝ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻔﺰﺍﺯ ﻣﺴﺘﻘﺒﻼ ﻓﺎﻟﻮﺿﻊ ﻻﻳﺤﺘﻤﻞ ﺍﻥ ﻧﻌﻴﺪ
 ﺳﻴﻨﺎﺭﻳﻮﻫﺎﺕ ﺣﺪﺛﺖ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﻘﺮﺑﺔ ﻣﻨﺎ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻟﺤﺪﻭﺛﻬﺎ ﺍﺛﺮ
 ﻛﺎﺭﺛﻲ ﻭﻗﺪ ﺑﺪﺃﺕ ﺑﺬﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﻛﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻏﺎﺏ ﻋﻦ ﺳﺎﺣﺘﻬﺎ
 ﺍﻻﺣﺘﺮﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺒﺎﺩﻝ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻻﺟﻬﺰﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺘﺼﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻓﻴﻜﻔﻲ
 ﺍﻥ ﻧﺸﻴﺮ ﻟﺤﻮﺍﺩﺙ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﻮﺭ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﻭﺣﺎﺩﺛﺔ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﺎﻟﻚ
 ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺭﺍﺡ ﺿﺤﻴﺘﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﺸﺮﺍﺕ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺯﻧﺐ ﻗﺪ ﺟﻨﻮﻩ
 ﺳﻮﻱ ﺍﻧﻬﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺤﺒﻲ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ .
 ﻋﻠﻲ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﺩﻭﺭﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺸﺠﻴﻊ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻭﺍﻥ
 ﻳﺘﺮﻙ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﻳﻦ ﻳﻠﻌﺒﻮ ﺍﺩﻭﺍﺭﻫﻢ ﻭﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮﻳﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﺠﺎﻭﺯﻭ
 ﻻﻥ ﺍﻟﻮﺿﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﻻﺗﺤﺘﻤﻞ ﺧﺼﻮﺻﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺰﺍﻧﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺸﻬﺪ ﺣﻀﻮﺭ ﻛﻢ ﻫﺎﺋﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﻧﺼﺎﺭ
 ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ .
 ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﺻﺪﺭﻩ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻭﺍﺗﻲ
 ﻣﺸﺘﺮﻛﺎ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻴﺎﻥ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻝ ﻭﺍﺗﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻭﻗﺘﻪ
 ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺮﻛﺔ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺗﻘﺒﺔ .
 ﺩﻋﺎ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺎﻥ ﻟﺘﻨﺎﺳﻲ ﻣﺎﺣﺪﺙ ﻭﻋﺒﺮﺕ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﻣﺸﻜﻮﺭﺓ
 ﻋﻦ ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻣﻬﺎ ﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻋﺘﻘﺪ ﺍﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﺮ
 ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻟﻠﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻧﺘﻤﻨﻲ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻋﻠﻲ ﺩﺭﺟﺎﺕ ﺿﺒﻂ ﺍﻟﻨﻔﺲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ
 ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺿﻐﻂ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﺟﺪﺍ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺑﺪﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ
 ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﻧﺮﺟﻮ ﻓﻘﻂ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺘﺠﻪ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﻟﺘﺸﺠﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻃﻮﺍﻝ ﺯﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻳﻜﻠﻞ ﻣﺠﻬﻮﺩﻫﺎ ﻭﻣﺠﻬﻮﺩ ﻻﻋﻴﺒﻬﺎ
 ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺠﺎﺡ ﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀﺍﻟﻠﻪ .
 ﻭﻫﺞ ﺍﺧﻴﺮ :
 ﺍﺩﻋﻲ ﺍﺣﺪﻫﻢ ﺍﻥ ﻣﺎﺣﺪﺙ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺆﺧﺮﺍ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻃﻴﻦ
 ﺳﺒﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﺤﺮ ﻭﺯﺍﺩ ﻣﺪﻋﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﺍﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﺎﺭ ﺣﺒﺘﻴﻦ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻟﻤﺢ
 ﺣﺘﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺘﺴﺒﺐ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﻭﺑﻜﻞ ﺗﺄﻛﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺋﻴﺔ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﺓ
 ﺗﺠﻌﻠﻨﺎ ﻧﺘﺴﺎﺋﻞ ﺣﻮﻝ ﻗﺪﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﻗﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ
 ﺍﺳﺘﻄﺎﻋﺖ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺤﻠﻞ ﻣﺸﻜﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺗﻌﺮﻑ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻘﻒ
 ﺧﻠﻔﻬﺎ ﺩﺟﻼ ﻭﺷﻌﻮﺫﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻴﺎﺫ ﺑﺎﻟﻠﻪ .
 ﻟﻼﺳﻒ ﻳﺤﺎﻭﻝ ﺑﻌﻀﻬﻢ ﺍﻻﻟﺘﻔﺎﻑ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﺎﺋﻖ ﺑﻨﺜﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻫﺎﺕ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺴﻢ ﺑﻠﻐﺔ ﺗﻐﻠﻔﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﺍﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻴﻘﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ
 ﺗﺘﺠﺎﻫﻞ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺎﻳﺤﻴﻂ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺣﻘﻴﻘﺔ ﻣﺎﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻣﻦ
 ﻣﺸﻜﻼﺕ ﺗﺠﺎﻭﺯﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻭﻱ ﺑﻘﻔﺰﻩ ﻋﻤﺪﺍ ﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻻ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﻻﻱ
 ﺷﺨﺺ ﻋﺎﻗﻞ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺼﺪﻗﻪ ﻭﻻ ﺍﺩﺭﻱ ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﻳﻌﺘﻘﺪ ﻧﺎﺷﺮ
 ﺍﻟﺨﺮﺍﻓﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻘﻮﻝ ﺍﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺪﺭﻙ ﺟﻴﺪﺍ ﺍﻥ
 ﻣﺎﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻳﻬﺎ ﺑﻌﻴﺪ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎ ﻋﻦ ﺗﺮﻫﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﺮﺳﻞ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ
 ﻣﺸﺨﺼﺎ ﻟﻌﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺯﻭﺭﺍ ﻭﺑﻬﺘﺎﻧﺎ .
 ﻧﺘﻤﻨﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺎﻥ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮ ﻗﺪ ﺍﺯﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺍﺳﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ
 ﻋﻠﻘﺖ ﻣﺆﺧﺮﺍ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻧﺼﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ .
 ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﻻ ﺑﺪﻳﻞ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﻻ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﻭﻳﻘﻊ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﻋﺐﺀ ﺣﻔﻆ
 ﺍﻻﻣﻦ ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﺩﻭﺭ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻔﻬﻤﻪ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻧﺼﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻨﺸﻬﺪ
 ﺟﻮ ﻣﻌﺎﻓﻲ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﻣﻼﻋﺒﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻗﺎﺩﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻋﻴﺪ .
 ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺰﺍﻧﻲ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺘﻜﺎﺗﻒ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻬﻮﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻱ
 ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺷﺮﻃﻴﺔ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻳﺔ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﻳﺔ ﻓﻨﻴﺔ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻧﺸﻬﺪ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ
 ﻋﺮﻳﺴﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻟﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﻮﺭ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺮﺩ ﻛﺎﺳﻞ .
 ﻋﺒﻮﺭ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﻮﻗﻔﺔ ﺻﻠﺒﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻭﻗﺒﻠﻬﺎ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ
 ﻟﺘﻮﻓﻴﻖ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﻧﺘﻤﻨﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻥ
 ﻳﻜﺜﺮﻭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺼﻠﻮﺍﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﺎﺀ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻳﻌﺒﺮ ﺧﺼﻤﻪ
 ﺑﺴﻼﻡ.


*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*مشكوووور عزو .يعطيك العافيه
*

----------


## عز الدين

*اللعب على الورق||جعفر سليمان 
 ثقة الجمهور ..سلاح العبور!
 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 *لم أشعر في يوم أن جمهور المريخ في قمة تفاؤله، وثقته في لاعبي فريقه  أكثر من هذه المرة، فهناك إحساس غامر بتخطي الخصم التنزاني (المحترم)،  ويقيني هو عين ما يحتاجه نجوم المريخ حاليا!
 *في العام سبعة وألفين،  وتحديداً في نهائي الكونفدرالية، كانت هناك ذات الثقة حاضرة بالمدرجات،  وكان حلم الأميرة السمراء يداعب مخيلة جمهور الأحمر، وكان الترقب كبيراً،  ولكن!!!
 *طاشت الدموع من العيون تلك الأمسية، وتسربل ليل القلعة  الحمراء بسواد الحزن القاتم على ضياع فرصة لم تحن مرة أخرى، وظلت في رحم  المستحيل..أو هكذا بدا الأمر وقتها!
 *لكن الثقة كانت مشوبة بشئ من  الخوف ..لأن الخصم كان جباراً، وصاحب صولة وصولجان، وقريب من اللقب  الإفريقي المهم لكونه فريق قادم من مدرسة تعرف معني إحراز البطولة، وحسم  الجولات الأخيرة والوصول أولا!
 *هذه المرة ..الثقة وافرة..والعشم كبير..والخصم ليس بذات القوة التي تجعل الثقة مشوبة بالحذر والخوف كتلك المرة ..!
  *ثقة جمهور المريخ بنظري هي المعبر الأول للدور الأول لدوري أبطال أفريقيا  والخروج من قمقم التمهيدي الذي شكل عقدة للجمهور واللاعبين ..وكل أفراد  البيت الأحمر.!
 *جمهور المريخ الآن يتداعى جهرأً لحضور ليلة السبت  وزف المريخ عريسا لها ..وكل منسوبي البيت المريخي الآن على قلب رجل واحد  ..والجميع يتحلي بثقة كبيرة في تخطي عزام التنزاني والمضي قدما!
  *وتسرب هذه الثقة الكبيرة إلى نفوس لاعبي المريخ حتما سيعني الكثير ..بل  ربما تحقق الإنجاز ..وتقدم المريخ برغم أن هناك قدما خارج إطار التنافس !!
  *أمضى سلاح هو سلاح الجمهور، ونتمنى حقيقة أن لا يكون التنادي الحالي  عبارة عن عبث أيادي محبة بالكيبورد، لتشل ذات الأيدي وتصمت الأصوات حينما  يأتي الموعد المنتظر!
 *كثيراً ما كانت هناك نفرات وسط جمهور المريخ  ..وكثيرا ما تنادى العشاق من أجل الوقوف خلف اللاعبين وبذات العبارات  ..وربما بثقة أقل من الحالية ..ولكن عندما يأتي أوان التنفيذ تصمت المدرجات  إلا من أصوات بائسة تثبط الهمم وتسيئ للاعبين والأجهزة الفنية ..وتلعن كل  شئ!
 *قال مدرب عزام أو لم يقل عن سلبية جمهور المريخ ..إلا أن في  بعض ما قال حقيقة يجب الإعتراف بها ..فجميعنا عندما نأتي إلى المواعيد  المهمة ..نصرخ بأعلى الصوت قبل المباريات ..وعند أول نقل خاطئ للكرة  ..تتعالى الأصوات الساخطة، وربما ينقلب الحال إلى تشجيع الخصوم.!
  *وطالما تغيرت النبرة هذه المرة ..وكانت مساحة الثقة أكبر من كل المرات  السابقة ..والحرص على دعم اللاعبين بطريقة غير معتادة..لنغير من طريقتنا في  التشجيع أيضا ..ولنصمد على المبادئ التي تراضينا عليها خلال الفترة  الماضية، ما سيأتي من أيام قبل موقعة الحسم!
 *ثقة الجمهور هي أمضى  سلاح للعبور ..ولن يقهر عزام إلا بقوة عزيمة تأتي من المدرجات أولى وتنسرب  بهدوء إلى دواخل لاعبي المريخ ..وحينها سيكون الفرح كبيرا بحول الله تعالى  وقوته.!
 *وختاما ..أضم صوتي لصوت الحبيب ناصر بابكر الذي نادى بترك  ما لغارزيتو له من شأن فني ..ولنؤيد خياراته وندعمها وندعمه هو أيضا ..وأن  ننصرف إلى أداء دورنا المنشود وهو الهتاف والتشجيع الداوي طوال زمن اللقاء  ولا شئ خلاف ذلك!
 في نقاط
 *كل نجوم الأحمر محل ثقتنا طالما أنهم يرتدون ثياب الفخر والعز المريخي!
 *وكل لاعب ينزل إلى أرض الملعب مدافعا عن الشعار الأحمر الجميل يجد عندنا الترحاب وحسن الإستقبال!
 *وننظر من أعضاء مجلس المريخ تصريحات مغايرة للتي رفدوا بها الصحف في الأيام الماضية محدثين عن (هروب) محتمل ليلة السبت! 
 *رئيس المريخ نزل ساحة المعركة بكل قوة ..وقد وقفنا على كل ما قام به خلال الأيام التي أعقبت حضوره من خارج السودان!
 *كل العقبات التي كانت تقف أمام نجوم المريخ خاصة المحترفين أوفى بها بالكامل ووضعهم أمام التحدي الكبير للتعبير عن أنفسهم!
 *وعد كبار النجوم رئيسهم بالقتال ..والقتال الضاري لأجل حجز بطاقة التأهل ..ونتمنى لهم التوفيق بحول الله تعالى وقوته!
 *دقت ساعة الحقيقة أمام الجميع ..وعلينا تحمل المسؤلية كاملة تجاه عشقنا الأبدي!
 *لا مكان لمتخاذل ..أو مخذل ..أو (منظراتي) ..الوقت الآن للعمل والعمل فقط!
 *السبت دنا ..والثقة في النجوم كبيرة ..والآمال عراض!



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
اللعب على الورق
جعفر سليمان
ثقة الجمهور ..سلاح العبور!

*لم أشعر في يوم أن جمهور المريخ في قمة تفاؤله، وثقته في لاعبي فريقه أكثر من هذه المرة، فهناك إحساس غامر بتخطي الخصم التنزاني (المحترم)، ويقيني هو عين ما يحتاجه نجوم المريخ حاليا!

*في العام سبعة وألفين، وتحديداً في نهائي الكونفدرالية، كانت هناك ذات الثقة حاضرة بالمدرجات، وكان حلم الأميرة السمراء يداعب مخيلة جمهور الأحمر، وكان الترقب كبيراً، ولكن!!!

*طاشت الدموع من العيون تلك الأمسية، وتسربل ليل القلعة الحمراء بسواد الحزن القاتم على ضياع فرصة لم تحن مرة أخرى، وظلت في رحم المستحيل..أو هكذا بدا الأمر وقتها!

*لكن الثقة كانت مشوبة بشئ من الخوف ..لأن الخصم كان جباراً، وصاحب صولة وصولجان، وقريب من اللقب الإفريقي المهم لكونه فريق قادم من مدرسة تعرف معني إحراز البطولة، وحسم الجولات الأخيرة والوصول أولا!

*هذه المرة ..الثقة وافرة..والعشم كبير..والخصم ليس بذات القوة التي تجعل الثقة مشوبة بالحذر والخوف كتلك المرة ..!

*ثقة جمهور المريخ بنظري هي المعبر الأول للدور الأول لدوري أبطال أفريقيا والخروج من قمقم التمهيدي الذي شكل عقدة للجمهور واللاعبين ..وكل أفراد البيت الأحمر.!

*جمهور المريخ الآن يتداعى جهرأً لحضور ليلة السبت وزف المريخ عريسا لها ..وكل منسوبي البيت المريخي الآن على قلب رجل واحد ..والجميع يتحلي بثقة كبيرة في تخطي عزام التنزاني والمضي قدما!

*وتسرب هذه الثقة الكبيرة إلى نفوس لاعبي المريخ حتما سيعني الكثير ..بل ربما تحقق الإنجاز ..وتقدم المريخ برغم أن هناك قدما خارج إطار التنافس !!

*أمضى سلاح هو سلاح الجمهور، ونتمنى حقيقة أن لا يكون التنادي الحالي عبارة عن عبث أيادي محبة بالكيبورد، لتشل ذات الأيدي وتصمت الأصوات حينما يأتي الموعد المنتظر!

*كثيراً ما كانت هناك نفرات وسط جمهور المريخ ..وكثيرا ما تنادى العشاق من أجل الوقوف خلف اللاعبين وبذات العبارات ..وربما بثقة أقل من الحالية ..ولكن عندما يأتي أوان التنفيذ تصمت المدرجات إلا من أصوات بائسة تثبط الهمم وتسيئ للاعبين والأجهزة الفنية ..وتلعن كل شئ!

*قال مدرب عزام أو لم يقل عن سلبية جمهور المريخ ..إلا أن في بعض ما قال حقيقة يجب الإعتراف بها ..فجميعنا عندما نأتي إلى المواعيد المهمة ..نصرخ بأعلى الصوت قبل المباريات ..وعند أول نقل خاطئ للكرة ..تتعالى الأصوات الساخطة، وربما ينقلب الحال إلى تشجيع الخصوم.!

*وطالما تغيرت النبرة هذه المرة ..وكانت مساحة الثقة أكبر من كل المرات السابقة ..والحرص على دعم اللاعبين بطريقة غير معتادة..لنغير من طريقتنا في التشجيع أيضا ..ولنصمد على المبادئ التي تراضينا عليها خلال الفترة الماضية، ما سيأتي من أيام قبل موقعة الحسم!

*ثقة الجمهور هي أمضى سلاح للعبور ..ولن يقهر عزام إلا بقوة عزيمة تأتي من المدرجات أولى وتنسرب بهدوء إلى دواخل لاعبي المريخ ..وحينها سيكون الفرح كبيرا بحول الله تعالى وقوته.!

*وختاما ..أضم صوتي لصوت الحبيب ناصر بابكر الذي نادى بترك ما لغارزيتو له من شأن فني ..ولنؤيد خياراته وندعمها وندعمه هو أيضا ..وأن ننصرف إلى أداء دورنا المنشود وهو الهتاف والتشجيع الداوي طوال زمن اللقاء ولا شئ خلاف ذلك!

في نقاط

*كل نجوم الأحمر محل ثقتنا طالما أنهم يرتدون ثياب الفخر والعز المريخي!

*وكل لاعب ينزل إلى أرض الملعب مدافعا عن الشعار الأحمر الجميل يجد عندنا الترحاب وحسن الإستقبال!

*وننظر من أعضاء مجلس المريخ تصريحات مغايرة للتي رفدوا بها الصحف في الأيام الماضية محدثين عن (هروب) محتمل ليلة السبت!

*رئيس المريخ نزل ساحة المعركة بكل قوة ..وقد وقفنا على كل ما قام به خلال الأيام التي أعقبت حضوره من خارج السودان!

*كل العقبات التي كانت تقف أمام نجوم المريخ خاصة المحترفين أوفى بها بالكامل ووضعهم أمام التحدي الكبير للتعبير عن أنفسهم!

*وعد كبار النجوم رئيسهم بالقتال ..والقتال الضاري لأجل حجز بطاقة التأهل ..ونتمنى لهم التوفيق بحول الله تعالى وقوته!

*دقت ساعة الحقيقة أمام الجميع ..وعلينا تحمل المسؤلية كاملة تجاه عشقنا الأبدي!

*لا مكان لمتخاذل ..أو مخذل ..أو (منظراتي) ..الوقت الآن للعمل والعمل فقط!

*السبت دنا ..والثقة في النجوم كبيرة ..والآمال عراض!

*

----------


## عز الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					

مشكوووور عزو .يعطيك العافيه






والله لو باليد حيلة 


نجيب ليكم كاس الأبطال من إضنينو
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					


الصادق مصطفى
بالمرصاد
المريخ بين التدشين والتلقينغريب هو امر المريخ دائما ينقض غرله بيده حتى اضحت يداه مكبلتان بسلاسل الوالى الديكتاتورية ولا تعرف اى ايادى المريخ غير نقض الغرل  وفى اى رمان ومكان
حيث لم يستفد المريخ من درس مباراة بايرن ميونخ التى كلفته 11 مليار بالتمام والكمال عندما قلنا انه من مال الشعب قالوا انها من جيب الوالى حتى ظهر نافع وابان ان الوالى ليس له غير المال العام فحاولوا ان ببعدوه اى جمال عند اعلان التقشف المرعوم اتبان الارمة الاقتصادية الشهيرة  والتغيرات الكبيرة التى ابتعد على ضؤئها نافع وحاول غلاة الداخل ان يكرموا بنحر الذبائح والهدايا والعطايا من جنس تذاكر السفر ومفاتيح الفارهات  فكانت مباراة المريخ الثامية مع شالكا الالمانى وبعدها مباشرة خسر المريخ من عرام التنرانى المغمور كما غادر بعد مباراة الاحدى عشر مليارا المذكورة الادوار التمهيدية لبطولة العام الماضى
وها هو المريخ وقد تبقت ايام معدودة لمباراة الرد الفاصلة التى تتطلب منه اعدادا واستقرارا خاصة على الملعب الذى ستقام عليه المباراة والذى شهد قبل ايام احداثا مؤسفة لن تنمحى اثارها فى القريب العاجل ويحمد للعناية ان لم يصاب الملعب باذى حيث  بذلت فيه مجهودات مضنية استمرت لما بعد انطلاق العؤسم الجديد كل ذلك من اجل ان يستطيع المريخ منارلة ضيوفه فى ملعب مواكب لا يخفى على المراقبين امثالنا الجهد والمتابعة للرى والصيانة التى اربكها بلا شك استضافة الملعب لتدشين حملة مرشح حرب المؤتمر الوطنى التى يؤمها اناس لا يعرفون حتى المكان المتواجدين فيه ناهيك ان يكونوا على علم بمباراة المريخ وعرام حتى فى صفوف الذين قاموا بحجر الملعب واختياره وهم غير ملومين واللوم يقع على ادارة النادى التى تعلم ان الملعب سيحتضن بعد ايام مباراة الرد المذكورة
ما موقف ادارة المريخ اذا حدث بالملعب ما يعكر صفو المراقب والتدشين بالطبع سيءمه جمع من اقاصى الاقاصى وقد راينا ناقلات البشر من اقاصى امدرمان وما جاورها من قرى وحلال وكلما مرت بجوارنا واحدة قبضنا قلوبنا من هول مصاب الملعب وسرحنا فى راى المراقب وتقريره وهل اثار احداث ليلة مريخ الفاشر انتهت تماما من الملعب ونفوس اللاعبين
لا علينا فقد تبقى فقط ان نسال هل اذا تقدم المدعو شعيب المرشح المنافس للبشير او فاطمة عبد المحمود لتدشين حملاتهم من داخل ملعب نادى المريخ قبل ايام من مباراة الرد سيقبل المجلس ؟
لا اعتقد حتى لو طلبه المنتخب الوطنى كان مجلس المريخ سيابه للامر الذى وضح بما لا يدع مجالا للشك ان حرب المؤتمر الوطنى وضع الوالى بالمريخ وان الوالى لا يهمه ان يخسر او يخرج المريخ من التمهيدى ولو لم يشارك اصلا فليس الامر ذا تاثير عليه طالما اهل السياسة راضون عنه ومصالحه ماشية عسل على لبن وكان الله فى عون المريخ
دتم والسلام
بالمرصاد
المريخ بين التدشين والتلقين
غريب هو امر المريخ دائما ينقض غرله بيده حتى اضحت يداه مكبلتان بسلاسل الوالى الديكتاتورية ولا تعرف اى ايادى المريخ غير نقض الغرل وفى اى رمان ومكان
حيث لم يستفد المريخ من درس مباراة بايرن ميونخ التى كلفته 11 مليار بالتمام والكمال عندما قلنا انه من مال الشعب قالوا انها من جيب الوالى حتى ظهر نافع وابان ان الوالى ليس له غير المال العام فحاولوا ان ببعدوه اى جمال عند اعلان التقشف المرعوم اتبان الارمة الاقتصادية الشهيرة والتغيرات الكبيرة التى ابتعد على ضؤئها نافع وحاول غلاة الداخل ان يكرموا بنحر الذبائح والهدايا والعطايا من جنس تذاكر السفر ومفاتيح الفارهات فكانت مباراة المريخ الثامية مع شالكا الالمانى وبعدها مباشرة خسر المريخ من عرام التنرانى المغمور كما غادر بعد مباراة الاحدى عشر مليارا المذكورة الادوار التمهيدية لبطولة العام الماضى
وها هو المريخ وقد تبقت ايام معدودة لمباراة الرد الفاصلة التى تتطلب منه اعدادا واستقرارا خاصة على الملعب الذى ستقام عليه المباراة والذى شهد قبل ايام احداثا مؤسفة لن تنمحى اثارها فى القريب العاجل ويحمد للعناية ان لم يصاب الملعب باذى حيث بذلت فيه مجهودات مضنية استمرت لما بعد انطلاق العؤسم الجديد كل ذلك من اجل ان يستطيع المريخ منارلة ضيوفه فى ملعب مواكب لا يخفى على المراقبين امثالنا الجهد والمتابعة للرى والصيانة التى اربكها بلا شك استضافة الملعب لتدشين حملة مرشح حرب المؤتمر الوطنى التى يؤمها اناس لا يعرفون حتى المكان المتواجدين فيه ناهيك ان يكونوا على علم بمباراة المريخ وعرام حتى فى صفوف الذين قاموا بحجر الملعب واختياره وهم غير ملومين واللوم يقع على ادارة النادى التى تعلم ان الملعب سيحتضن بعد ايام مباراة الرد المذكورة
ما موقف ادارة المريخ اذا حدث بالملعب ما يعكر صفو المراقب والتدشين بالطبع سيءمه جمع من اقاصى الاقاصى وقد راينا ناقلات البشر من اقاصى امدرمان وما جاورها من قرى وحلال وكلما مرت بجوارنا واحدة قبضنا قلوبنا من هول مصاب الملعب وسرحنا فى راى المراقب وتقريره وهل اثار احداث ليلة مريخ الفاشر انتهت تماما من الملعب ونفوس اللاعبين
لا علينا فقد تبقى فقط ان نسال هل اذا تقدم المدعو شعيب المرشح المنافس للبشير او فاطمة عبد المحمود لتدشين حملاتهم من داخل ملعب نادى المريخ قبل ايام من مباراة الرد سيقبل المجلس ؟
لا اعتقد حتى لو طلبه المنتخب الوطنى كان مجلس المريخ سيابه للامر الذى وضح بما لا يدع مجالا للشك ان حرب المؤتمر الوطنى وضع الوالى بالمريخ وان الوالى لا يهمه ان يخسر او يخرج المريخ من التمهيدى ولو لم يشارك اصلا فليس الامر ذا تاثير عليه طالما اهل السياسة راضون عنه ومصالحه ماشية عسل على لبن وكان الله فى عون المريخ
دتم والسلام






من هذا الدعي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
إسمه يوحي أنه شقيق رضا مصطفى الشيخ . . . كيف نسمح لمثل هذا الدعي أن يهزأ بالمريخ الى هذه الدرجة . . . يجب أن تمتد يد المدرجات لأمثال هؤلاء ليصمتوا أبد الدهر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
بيان المريخ والشرطة

× صدر بيان مشترك بين الأضلاع الثلاثة المنوط بها حفظ أمن وسلامة الجماهير والفريقين والحكام قبل وأثناء وبعد مباراة السبت القادم بين المريخ وعزام التنزاني .
× البيان الصادر ممهور بتوقيع الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم حيث أوضح أن هناك لقاءا قد تم بين الثالوث الشرطة والاتحاد ونادي المريخ .
× يشير البيان بجلاء إلى تخوف الجهات المسئولة من إنفراط عقد الأمن في تلك المباراة المفصلية والمهمة للمريخ بكل تأكيد .
× وقد ألمح بيان الإتحاد إلى أن العلاقة بين جماهير المريخ والشرطة ليست على ما يرام ، في إشارة ضمنية للأحداث الأخيرة التي كانت في مباراة الجمعة بين الزعيم ومريخ السلاطين .
× الرأي عندي أن جماهير المريخ جماهير واعية ومدركة تماما لدورها المنوط بها ، كما أنها مؤهلة لكي تفرق بين ما حدث في مباراة الجمعة ، وما ينبغي أن يكون في مباراة السبت الأخضر .
× نقف ونؤيد ذلك البيان الرمزي والهادي من اتحاد الكرة ببلادنا ، ونناشد الجميع بالتركيز في خلاصة اللقاء ، والحرص اللازم حتى يتمخض عن تأهل مستحقا للزعيم غير منقوص ولا مشبوه أبدا أبدا .
× ما حدث في مباراة الجمعة لم يكن عداءا بين جماهير المريخ وقوات الشرطة ، ولكن كان بين شخص ينتمي للشرطة ولا يمثلها بذلك الفعل المرفوض من الشرطة قبل الجمهور .
× ظلت الشرطة الموحدة هي الحارس الأمين للمريخ الكيان وممتلكاته وجماهيره ، فهي تسهر ولا تنام من أجل المريخ زعيم الكرة السودانية .
× وليس هناك عاقلا يعادي من يحرسه ويضحي من أجله ، والشرطة الموحدة ليس بهذه السطحية حتى تتعامل بالعواطف أو ردود الأفعال ، فهي تقوم بواجبها الوطني في تجرد ونكران ذات لا تنتمي لجهة أو تتمحور في محور مهما كبر شأنه وعظم سلطانه .
× وتشهد الأيام وةالأزمان أن شرطة السودان قومية ، تقوم بحفظ الأمن لكل المواطنين أحمرهم وأزرقهم بلا تمييز وتصنيف ، وحتى أولئك الذين أتوا لبلادنا من بلاد أخرى نعموا وتمتعوا بأمان وظل الشرطة السودانية ، وهي بهذه الأفعال الزكية والذكية نالت ثقة الجميع فلها التحية من كل مكونات الشعب السوداني وعلى رأسهم جماهيرالمريخ الفتية .
× فجماهير المريخ ما يقلقها ويعكر صفوها تبلاطؤ اللاعبين وشلاقة المدربين وتصريحات الإداريين العرجاء ، وليس الشرطة وأفرادها النبلاء .
× ولكي تخرج المباراة في ثوب قشيب ولوحة زاهية تسر الناظرين ، نناشد اللاعبين والجهاز الفني أن ( يبردوا )نفس الجماهير بهدف سريع حتى تشتعل المدرجات بالهتافات ووالجلالات والخطب الحماسية .
× ومباراة عزام لا تحتاج لكثير عناء لو أدى كل شخص منتمي للزعيم دوره ، فكم من مرة جاء المريخ مهزوما من بلاد أفريقيا ولكنه لقن خصومه دروسا تتوارثها الأجيال جيل بعد جيل .
× وحتى فريق القرن الأهلي المصري عندما كان في مجده وصولجانه ، فاز على المريخ بهدفين بالقاهرة ، ولكن بأ مدرمان ( وراهو ) المريخ نجوم الظهر وهزمه بثلاثة أهداف .
× عزام ليس ندا للمريخ ولا شبيها له حتى نتوجس منه خيفة أو نتوارى خلف الإخفاقات العابرة ، وسوف يلقى مصرعه بإذن الله تعالى من عصرا بدري .
× ونقول لقادة تجمعات الروابط المريخية أنتم المسؤولين عن شكل ونوع التشجيع ومواصلة إبداعاتكم الراقية وخروجكم بالمريخ منتصرا متأهلا ببركة توافقكم وحسن تدبيركم وتخطيطكم الدقيق .
× ما أريد قوله هو أنه لا خوف على المريخ من عزام ، ولا خوف من حدوث شغب أو انفلات من جماهير المريخ الصفوة ، ولكن نطالب بعض الناس أن يمسكوا ألسنتهم داخل أفواههم ويطبقوا أياديهم على صدورهم بس.
الذهبية الأخيرة
وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نشيد بمجهودات شرطة السودان وحفظها لأمن المواطنين ، فهي رمز للإطمئنان والأمان حتى ننعم بالإبداعات في كل المجالات ، فنأمل من الجميع أن يضع هذه المؤسسة العظيمة خطا أحمرا لا جدال فيه .

*

----------


## عز الدين

*خارطة الطريق / ناصر بابكر 
 الجمهور .. خلطة العبور (1-5)
 ==========
 * إجتمعت عدة ظروف أبعدتني عن كتابة هذه الزاوية لفترة ليست قصيرة بحسابات  الأيام ،وطويلة جداً بحسابات الأحداث التى شهدتها الساحة الرياضية بشكل  عام والمريخية على وجه الخصوص والتى سنعود لتناولها بالتفصيل لاحقاً بإذن  الله ولاحقاً لأن الأيام الحالية لا تحتمل اي حديث سوي عن الكيفية التى  يمكن أن تمهد طريق المريخ لقلب الطاولة علي عزام ورد الصاع صاعين للفريق  التنزاني في موقعة السبت . * وعندما نتحدث عن الكيفية فالمؤكد انني  لا أعني بها الشق الفني طالما أن هنالك جهاز فني مسؤول عن هذه الناحية  ومسؤول عن تحضير فريقه بالطريقة التى يراها مناسبة وهو الجهة الوحيدة التي  تملك حق تحديد التكتيك الأنسب للمباراة وإختيار العناصر التي تشارك ومن  جانبنا لا نملك سوي أن نتمني لهم التوفيق وأي حديث من جانبنا حول ضرورة  مشاركة زيد أو عبيد أو اللعب بهذه الطريقة او تلك لن يكون سوي تدخل في  إختصاص الغير وتعكير للأجواء لأنه يدخل في إطار التهيئة السالبة للجمهور  ليدخل الى القلعة الحمراء ليعترض على مشاركة هذا ويطالب بذاك وهو أمر إن  حدث من قبل أي مشجع فسيمثل خصماً على فرص المريخ في التأهل .
 * وبما  أن الجمهور دخل في حالة إستنفار قصوي منذ نهاية مباراة دار السلام وبما أن  الشعب المريخي وعبر مختلف الوسائط يعيش حالة تعبئة كبيرة تمهيداً لتقديم  ملحمة تشجيعية غير مسبوقة في معركة السبت تكون زاداً للفرقة الحمراء لخطف  بطاقة التأهل ،فلا بد من وقفة اليوم والأيام التالية لتسليط الضوء على عدة  جوانب من شأنها دعم تلك الجهود بما يجعل الجمهور أحد أهم لاعبي المريخ في  موقعة الحسم .
 * الجانب الأول الذي ابدأه يتعلق بالكيفية التي يمكن  أن يمثل بها أنصار الزعيم مفاجأة حقيقية للمنافس التنزاني ولاعباً يهز  الأرض تحت أقدامه ،وحتي يحدث هذا الأمر لا بد من التوقف مع بعض الحقائق  المهمة وعلى رأسها (معرفة عزام الكاملة بطبيعة الجمهور السوداني والمريخي  على وجه الخصوص) وأساس هذه المعرفة وجود الكاميروني جوزيف ماريوس أوموغ على  رأس الإدارة الفنية والأوغندي جورج نسيمبي في منصب المدرب العام الى جانب  لاعب المريخ السابق باسكال وجناح كمبالا سيتي السابق بريان ماجويغا .
  * أوموغ كان مديراً فنيا لليبوباردز الكونغولي الذي أقصي المريخ من نصف  نهائي الكونفدرالية في عام 2012 ونسيمبي كان مديراً فنياً لكمبالا عندما  أطاح لهم الزعيم في عام 2009 وكان هو نفسه المدير الفني لكمبالا عندما أطاح  بالأحمر العام الماضي وكلاهما يملك معرفة جيدة بجمهور المريخ وكلاهما يملك  قناعة راسخة أن الجمهور يمثل خصما على المريخ وعاملاً مساعداً لهم للتأهل  وشخصياً لا زلت أذكر كلمات نسيمبي قبل لقاء الخرطوم العام الماضي حينما ذكر  أنه يعتبر ان جمهور المريخ من العوامل التي يعول عليها لمساعدتهم علي  التأهل لأنه يعلم جيداً انه جمهور لا يشجع فريقه سوي في الدقائق الخمس  الأولي وانه سرعان ما ينقلب ضد لاعبيه ويطاردهم بصافرات الإستهجان إذا لم  يسجلوا هدفاً مبكراً .
 * وهنا لا بد من التأمين على أن كل ما قاله  نسيمبي وهو الرأي الذي يشاركه فيه اموغ ايضا صحيح مئة بالمئة ويمثل حقيقة  مرة لا بد أن نعترف بها أولا ثم نسعي لتغييرها إذا ما اردنا حقاً مفاجأة  عزام التنزاني بمساندة جماهيرية مختلفة شكلاً ومضموناً عما كان يحدث في  السنوات الماضية وإن أردنا تسطير ملحمة تشجيعية تعزز من حظوظ المريخ في  التأهل .
 * لذا وبدلاً من أن نهدر وقتاً المريخ في أشد الحوجة اليه  في مناقشة أخطاء الدفاع او الهجوم او اخطاء المدرب او اللاعب الفلاني  ،فالأفضل والأفيد أن يتفرغ كل عشاق ومحبي الأحمر في إجتماعاتهم وفي  نقاشاتهم عبر مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي والمنتديات للحديث عن عيوب وسلبيات  الجمهور في الفترة الفائتة والإتفاق علي تقديم نموذج تشجيعي مختلف في موقعة  السبت ،فتغيير شكل الفريق للأفضل مسؤولية الطاقم الفني وعلى الجمهور ان  يكرس كل جهده على تغيير شكل المساندة التى يقدمها للأفضل وان يبادر هو  بأداء دوره بأفضل طريقة ممكنة قبل أن ينتظر الأفضل من الأخرين مع العلم  والتأمين على أن التشجيع القوي والمؤازرة المتواصلة على مدار 90 دقيقة من  شأنها مساعدة اللاعبين على تقديم مباراة كبيرة .
 * على كل مشجع  مريخي أن يدرك ان عزام سيحضر للسودان وفي إعتباره أن الجمهور أحد نقاط ضعف  المريخ التى سيسعي لإستغلالها لمصلحته وبالتالي يبقي لزاما على الأنصار  تدارك عيوب الماضي والعزم علي التحول الى نقطة قوة حقيقية تخلط كل حسابات  التنزاني في موقعة السبت.
 * حظوظ المريخ في العبور يحددها مستوي الجمهور.
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					

مشكوووور عزو .يعطيك العافيه



الله يبارك فيك ى حبوب
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻘﻠﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺴﻄﺮﺓ
 ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻚ :: ﺑﺎﺑﻜﺮ ﺳﻠﻚ
 ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛ ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛ ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛
 ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛ ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛ ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛
 ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛ ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛ ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛
 ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛ ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛ ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛
 ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ﻟﻮ ﺭﺳﻤﺘﺎ ﺣﻮﻟﻬﺎ ﺧﻂ
 < ﺑﺘﻌﻤﻞ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﺷﻜﻞ ﻫﻼﻝ
 < ﺗﺼﻤﻴﻤﻬﺎ ﻛﺪﻩ
 < ﺗﺨﻴﻠﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻘﻠﺔ ﺗﺪﻋﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻄﺮﺓ ﻟﻼﺳﺘﻘﺎﻣﺔ
 < ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻄﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻳﻠﺔ ﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺒﺘﻌﻤﻞ ﺧﻂ ﻣﺴﺘﻘﻴﻢ
 < ﺗﺨﻴﻠﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻘﻠﺔ ﺗﺪﻋﻮﻫﺎ ﻟﻼﺳﺘﻘﺎﻣﺔ
 < ﻓﻌﻼً ﻗﺮﺏ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﻣﺔ
 < ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻘﻠﺔ ﺗﺪﻋﻮﻧﺎ ﻟﻼﺳﺘﻘﺎﻣﺔ
 < ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻨﻘﻠﺔ ﺑﺘﻌﻤﻞ ﻫﻼﻝ
 < ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺣﻖ ﻋﺼﻤﺖ
 < ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻖ
 < ﻭﻣﻦ ﻳﺪﻋﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻄﺮﺓ ﻟﻼﺳﺘﻘﺎﻣﺔ
 < ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﻋﻠﻨﺎً ﺑﺘﻌﻄﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ
 < ﻭﻧﺰﻉ ﺣﻖ ﻋﺼﻤﺖ ﻟﻴﻌﻄﻮﻫﻮﺍ ﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻬﻢ
 < ﻳﺪﻋﻮﻥ ﻟﻠﻀﺮﺏ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻮﺍﻧﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻮﺍﺋﺢ ﻭﺍﺣﻜﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﻀﺎﺀ ﻋﺮﺽ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺋﻂ
 < ﻭﻳﻄﺎﻟﺒﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺪﺧﻞ ﻹﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺣﻜﻢ ﻗﻀﺎﺋﻲ ﺑﺎﺕ
 < ﻻ ﻟﺸﻲﺀ
 < ﻓﻘﻂ ﻟﻨﺰﻉ ﺣﻖ ﻋﺼﻤﺖ ﺑﻘﺘﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ
 < ﻓﻬﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺪﻋﻮﻧﺎ ﻟﻘﺘﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﻭﻭﺃﺩ ﺍﺣﻜﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﻀﺎﺀ
 < ﻳﺠﻮﺯ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻄﺮﺓ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﺎﻣﺔ ؟؟؟
 < ﺑﺎﻟﻐﺘﻲ ﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻘﻠﺔ
 < ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ
 < ﺍﻛﻤﻠﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﺘﺎﺩ
 < ﻭﻗﺮﺭﻧﺎ ﺗﺨﻄﻲ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ
 < ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺮﺁﻥ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻨﺎ ﻣﺼﺎﻥ
 < ﻭﺣﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻳﻠﺘﻒ ﺍﻟﺸﻔﻮﺕ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﺱ
 < ﻳﻨﺼﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺤﻴﻞ
 < ﻭﻳﻨﻘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺼﻌﺐ ﺑﺄﻳﺪﻳﻨﺎ
 < ﻭﺗﺤﻀﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ ﻣﻨﻘﺎﺩﺓ ﺗﺠﺮﺟﺮ ﺿﻨﺒﺘﻬﺎ
 < ﻓﻲ ﺧﺘﻮﻉ ﻭﺧﻀﻮﻉ ﻭﺍﻋﺠﺎﺏ ﺑﻨﺎ
 < ﺟﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ
 < ﻭﻇﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺧﺸﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺮﺡ
 < ﻳﺨﻠﻖ ﻋﺮﺿﺎً ﻣﺘﺠﺎﻧﺴﺎً ﻭﻗﻮﻳﺎً ﻭﻫﺎﺩﻓﺎً
 < ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
 < ﺣﺴﻦ ﺍﺳﺪ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺮﺍﻗﻲ ﻭﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺘﺼﻢ ﻭﻋﻤﺮ ﺣﺠﻮﺝ ﻭﺣﺎﻣﺪ ﺑﺪﻭﻱ ﻭﺷﻔﻮﺕ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ
 < ﺍﻳﻨﻤﺎ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﻌﻮﺍ ﻭﻧﺎﺩﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ
 < ﻳﺄﺗﻲ ﻏﺼﺒﺎً ﻋﻨﻪ
 < ﻣﺒﺮﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻙ ﻳﺎ ﺷﻔﻮﺕ
 < ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﻋﻠﻴﻜﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﺠﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻱ
 < ﻭﺍﺫﻛﺮﻛﻢ
 < ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻨﺎ ﻣﺼﺎﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺮﺁﻥ ﻳﺎ ﻳﻌﻘﻮﺏ
 < ﻓﻘﻂ ﻧﺪﻳﻬﺎ ﺟﻜﺔ
 < ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻜﺔ ﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻬﻠﻴﻞ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻜﺒﻴﺮ
 < ﻓﻜﻠﻨﺎ ﻧﺮﺩﺩ ﻻ ﺍﻟﻪ ﺍﻻ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻻ ﺍﻟﻪ ﺍﻻ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
 < ﻻﺍﻟﻪ ﺍﻻ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻣﻨﺘﺼﺮﻳﻦ ﺑﺈﺫﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
 < ﺗﺨﻴﻞ ﻛﻞ ﺟﻨﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺗﻘﻮﻟﻬﺎ ﻣﻊ ﺑﻌﺾ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﻠﺤﻈﺔ
 < ﺑﺎﻗﻲ ﻟﻴﻜﻢ ﺷﻴﻄﺎﻥ ﻭﻻ ﺳﺠﻤﺎﻥ ﻭﻻ ﻳﻌﻘﻮﺏ ﺗﺎﻧﻲ ﺑﻘﻌﺪ ؟؟؟؟
 < ﻧﺮﺩﺩﻫﺎ ﻳﺎ ﺷﻔﻮﺕ
 < ﺑﺄﻋﻠﻰ ﺻﻮﺕ
 < ﻭﺻﺪﻗﻮﻧﻲ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﺑﻤﻮﺕ
 < ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ
 < ﺧﺮﺝ ﻧﺴﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﻣﻈﻠﻮﻣﺎً
 < ﻭﻣﻠﻮﻣﺎً ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺣﺘﺠﺎﺟﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻈﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺿﺢ
 < ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺰﺍﺀ
 < ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﻳﺨﻄﺊ ﻭﻻ ﻳﻈﻠﻢ
 < ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
 < ﺑﺪﺃ ﺍﻟﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﺯﻟﻲ
 < ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ ﻟﻨﺎ ﺑﺎﻻﻳﻤﺎﻥ ﻭﺍﻻﺧﻼﺹ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ
 < ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
 < ﻻﺯﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺘﻮﺏ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﻮﺍﻓﻖ ﻟﻠﻬﺘﺎﻑ
 < ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﻣﺎ ﺗﺒﻘﻮﺍ ﺯﻱ ﻳﻌﻘﻮﺏ
 < ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
 < « ﺇﻥ ﺗﻨﺼﺮﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﻨﺼﺮﻛﻢ»
 < ﺁﻫﺎ
 < ﻧﺠﻲ ﻟﻲ ﺷﻤﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﺗﻮﻡ
 < ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 < ﺩﺍﻳﺮﻳﻦ ﺍﻳﺼﺎﻻﺕ ﺗﻄﺒﻌﻬﺎ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 < ﻭﻣﻌﺎﻫﺎ ﺍﻣﺮ ﻣﺤﻠﻲ ﻳﺎ ﻭﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 < ﺗﻐﺮﻳﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻴﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﺳﻠﻄﺔ ﻳﺨﻮﻟﻬﺎ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 < ﻧﻄﻠﻊ ﺍﻟﺼﺒﺎﺡ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 < ﻣﻦ ﺧﺸﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺏ ﻧﻘﻄﻊ ﻟﻴﻚ ﺍﻳﺼﺎﻝ ﻟﺒﺘﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﻮﺽ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺘﺮﻫﺎ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 < ﻭﻗﺒﻞ ﻧﻘﻄﻊ ﺍﻟﺰﻟﻂ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 < ﻧﻘﻄﻊ ﻟﻴﻚ ﺍﻳﺼﺎﻝ ﻟﻠﻤﺤﻠﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺘﻬﻤﻞ ﻓﻴﻨﺎ
 < ﺍﻟﺒﺘﺨﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻔﺮ ﻓﺎﺗﺤﺔ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 < ﻭﺗﻘﻊ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻋﺮﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻭﺩﺭﺩﺍﻗﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺸﻔﻊ ﻭﺗﺮﻭﺡ ﺟﻮﺍﻫﺎ ﻣﺼﺎﻟﺢ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 < ﻭﻧﻘﻄﻊ ﺍﻳﺼﺎﻝ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 < ﻟﻲ ﻧﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﻜﻬﺮﺑﺎ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻳﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺭﻉ ﻣﻀﻠﻢ ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ
 < ﻭﺍﻫﻢ ﺍﻳﺼﺎﻝ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 < ﻫﻮ ﺍﻻﻳﺼﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﻘﻄﻌﻮﺍ ﻟﻠﻨﻔﺎﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﺘﻨﺎ ﺍﻭﺳﺦ ﻣﺪﻳﻨﺔ
 < ﻟﻜﻦ ﺻﺪﻗﻨﻲ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 < ﻟﻮ ﻛﻠﻮ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺗﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﻳﺼﺎﻻﺕ ﺯﻱ ﻭﺗﺪﻳﻨﺎ
 < ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻤﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺼﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺆﻭﻟﻪ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺪﻣﺎﺕ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 < ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺳﺎﻋﺔ ﻧﺤﻘﻖ ﻟﻴﻚ ﺍﻟﺮﺑﻂ ﻭﻳﺒﻘﻰ ﺩﺧﻞ ﻭﻻﻳﺘﻚ ﺍﻋﻠﻰ ﺩﺧﻞ ﺗﺠﻴﺒﻮ
 ﻣﺪﻳﻨﺔ
 ﺳﻠﻚ ﻛﻬﺮﺑﺎ
 ﻧﻨﺴﺎﻙ ﻛﻴﻒ ﻭﻳﻮﻡ ﻧﻐﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺰﻟﻂ ﺭﺑﻂ ﺍﻟﺒﻼﺩ ﻭﻟﻤﺎ ﺗﺘﺄﺧﺮ ﻋﺮﺑﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﻔﺎﻳﺎﺕ ﻭﺗﻌﻔﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﺍﻭﻝ ﺑﺮﺿﻮ ﺑﻨﻐﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻑ ﺭﺑﻂ ﺍﻟﺒﻼﺩ ﻣﻦ ﻫﻨﺎ ﻟﻲ ...... ﻟﻲ
 ﻫﻨﺎﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﻙ
 ﻭﺍﻟﻲ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ
 ﺳﻠﻚ






*

----------


## عز الدين

*"في التمنيات"

 البلد المافيها تمساح يقدلوا فيها .. الصفراب ..!!!

 بقلم : محمد كــــــــوراك

 • الشيء الكويس إنو ناس الصفر الدولي ديل 
 عاملين فيها مصابين بالزهايمر أو مفتكرين أنو ذاكرتهم 
 مثل ذاكرة السمك "تكسب وتفقد المعلومة في خمس ثوانِ"
 عقب مباراة الزعيم مع مريخ السلاطين 
 لبس "صبية" الإعلام الصفري فروة حمل "وديع"
 وتلونوا بألوان "الحرباء"
 وعملوا فيها طاشين شبكه ورايحين ..
 والمضحك أن مجلس "الإدارة الصفري" عقب المباراة
 أصدر بيان هم أصلهم بتاعين بيانات 
 أنا بس داير اعرف دخل الصفراب شنو 
 فيما دار من أحداث في القلعة الحمراء
 ولا من باب  يعني غزونا ولا تنسونا  و"شوفونا" 
 صفوة المريخ يا صبية الإعلام الصفري
 لم تثور من هزيمة اعترتها
 أو من ظلم حكم هضم لهم حقهم 
 الصفوة ثارت ما بين الشوطين "يعني المباراة متوقفة"..!!!
 والزعيم كان وقتها متأخر بهدف 
 ثارت الصفوة لأنها لا تقبل الأساليب المُعوجة 
 التي بدرت من احد أفراد الشرطة 
 وهي المنوط بها حفظ الأمن وتنظيف المجتمع 
 من المظاهر السالبة 
 ثارت الصفوة لان الشرطة حادت عن الطريق
 ثارت الصفوة لأنها ما قبلت ما بدر من فعل مشين
 لا يمكن أن يقبله رجل واحد ناهيك "عن ألآلاف من الرجال"
 ثارت الصفوة على طاقم الشرطة 
 لأنها تريد أن تلقن المتفلتين منهم دروسا في القيم والأخلاق
 واحترام المكان وأهله 
 ثارت الصفوة لأنها ترفض وتبغض كل فعل مشين 
 لا يمت إلى أخلاها بصلة 
 ثارت الصفوة لأنها صفوة "بحق"
 عفارم عليكم يا "صفوة"
 وأنتم تطردون الشرطة من مفخرتكم ما بين الشوطين
 عفارم عليكم يا صفوة والمباراة تكتمل بدون 
 وجود عناصر من الشرطة 
 عفارم عليكم يا صفوة وانتم تقومون بدور الشرطة 
 في حفظ الأمن ..!!!
 إعلام الصبية الصفرابي أراد أن يصطاد في المياه العكرة
 أين كان هذا الإعلام الصفري ورئيس النادي الاسبق
 الأمين البرير "يسب العقيدة الإسلامية في نهار رمضان"..!
 أين كان الإعلام الصفري ورئيس النادي الاسبق 
 يضرب الحكم الجزائري "جمال الحيمودي" "بالبُنية" 
 >هل يتذكر إعلام الصفر الدولي ما حدث في "المعبرة"
 عام 2006 حينما قامت جماهير الهلال 
 بحصب الملعب بالحجارة وأصيب المساعد الثاني للحكم
 مما اضطر الحكم اللبناني "طلعت نجم" من إطلاق صافرة 
 نهاية المباراة قبل موعدها بخمس دقائق
 وحينها كان "فريق المعبرة" متقدم بهدف 
 على فريق الرجاء المغربي 
 في حين انتهت مباراة الذهاب 
 بانتصار فريق  الرجاء على صفراب المعبرة
 بخمسة أهداف مقابل لا شيء ...!!!
  قلت قبل ذلك أن ذاكرة الإعلام الصفري "ذاكرة سمك"
 في الأول من نوفمبر من عام 1985
 هل الإعلام الصفري يتذكر ما حدث في هذا التاريخ 

 عندما هزم  الزعيم  "هلال المعبرة" 
 بقنابل "عنقودية" من قدم الديسكو "إبراهومة المسعودية"
 وهدف من صاحب الرأس الأبنوسي "مأمون صابون"
 ماذا حدث في هذه المباراة التي كانت من "طرف واحد"
 وكالعادة انتهت المباراة قبل نهايتها 
 بسبب جمهور "هلال الصفر الدولي"
 الذين رفضوا استمرار المباراة و"استمرار الهزيمة"
 فكان أن تلقى حارس السودان الأول
 وحامي حمى عرين الزعيم الأسطورة "حامد بريمة"
 فكانت الشرارة "بطوبة"  في رأس حامد بريمة 
 بعدها تغطت النجيلة "بالطوب" 
 وهي المباراة التي عرفت باسم " مباراة الغازات المسيلة للدموع"
 قدم المريخ يومها معزوفة كروية أدهشت الحضور
 واستطاع أن يقصي فريق "الهلال الصفري"
 من المباراة النهاية لبطولة كاس السودان
 وصعد الزعيم للمباراة النهائية للبطولة .
  في 10 ديسمبر عام 1988 
 هل إعلام "الصفر الدولي يتذكر ما جرى في هذا التاريخ.!"
 الزعيم يجندل هلال الصفر بهدفين لصفر
 المباراة الأشهر التي تلاعب فيها دحدوح بدفاع الهلال
 وأحرز هدفين في مرمى "أبشر" 
 تلك المباراة التي " وقّع" فيها دحدوح استمارة 
 خروج نهائي لحارس "المعبرة" .!
 وعقب الهدف الثاني انطلقت "انتفاضة الحجارة" ..!!!
 وما كان على الحكم إلا وان ينهي المباراة
 ولم تشفع توسلات طارق أحمد ادم للحكم
 وهل يتذكر الصفراب هذه الأبيات الشعرية 
 دحدوح ...يا دحدوح
 في الميدان قرّبنا نروح
 حاجة عجيبة تسُر الروح
 حاجة تجنن يا دحدوح
 إيه سقراط
 وإيه فالكاو
 كورة لذيذة بطعم الكاكاو
 قنبلة جاتنا عملت راوو
 ثروة تعادل زرع الفاو

 آخر سطر .. يا صفراب أرعو بي قيدكم ..!







*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شكراً حبيبنا يوسف علي زاوية الأعمدة
الشكر موصل لكل من الزعيم عزالدين وكسلاوي للإضافات الثرة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رساله الي الصفوه جماهير الزعيم



هذه   رساله الي كل الاخوه والاباء والابناء من عشاق الزعيم ،الي كل الذين   امتلأوا بعشق المارد الاحمر عبر كل الاجيال ، الذين شجعوا ماجد وبشري   وبشاره قديما ، ثم هتفوا لسانتو وحموري وكمال عبدالوهاب ، الذين أحبوا سامي   عزالدين واعجبوا بعادل امين وفتنوا بمحمد موسي وكمال عبد الغني ،الي  الذين  أبهرهم العملاق بريمه ، مرورا بمحبي جيل ابراهومه وخالد ونميري وحتي  جيل  فيصل العجب والحاضرون ، الي كل الصفوه من عشاق هذا الكيان العظيم  .نعلم  تمام العلم أنكم في غير حوجه الي كثير وصايا فيما يختص بالتفافكم  حول  الفريق في هذه المرحله ، أنتم لاتحتاجون لمن يقول لكم هلموا لنصره  الزعيم  يوم اللقاء ، ولن تنتظروا من يقول لكم شجعوا المريخ طوال زمن  المباراه  ،فأنتم ستأتون طائعين مختارين لذلك فرادي وجماعات ، يدفعكم العشق  القديم  المتجدد وتسوقكم اشواقكم الاصيله للنصر والاحتفال ، ستأتون  باعلامكم  وطبولكم وحناجركم قبل ذلك وستقومون بالمهمه علي أكمل وجه ، وأنتم  لا أوصياء  عليكم ولا قائد وقد كنتم علي مر التاريخ زاد الزعيم وسنده في  كل انتصار .  نحن لا نوصيكم ولا نعلمكم ، بل كنا دائما نتعلم منكم ، وانما  نذكركم فقط  ببعض النقاط  .
 بدءا وقبل كل شئ ، تعلم جماهير المريخ الواعيه كلها دور  الشرطه الغير  محدود في استقرار وحفظ الأمن داخل الملاعب وخارجها ، وتقدر  للشرطه تماما  وقوفها دائما علي أهبه الاستعداد من أجل القيام بواجبها علي  الوجه الامثل ،  وتعرف فضلا غير قليل لعدد من قيادات الشرطه ممن ينتمون  للاحمر بالولاء  وتحفظ لهم جهودهم المتواصله علي مدي التاريخ في خدمه الزعيم  من أمثال  اللواء ماهل ابو جنه والفريق الطيب عبدالرحمن والفريق طارق  والعقيد صديق  علي صالح واللواء سيف الدين عمر وعدد كبير من الذين لا زالوا  يقدمون  خدماتهم للمريخ . وتعلم جماهير المريخ كذلك أن ما حدث من أحد منسوبي   الشرطه باستاد المريخ يوم مباراه مريخ الفاشر لا يتعدي أن يكون موقفا   فرديا صدر من متهور يدفعه طيش شباب أو تعصب أعمي لانتماء معين ، فلم يستطع   حسب حداثه سنه وقله خبرته أن يفرق بين قدسيه عمله وبين ميوله وأهوائه   الخاصه وقد تمت محاسبته علي ما جناه ، وجماهير المريخ لا يمكن أن تجرم كل   الشرطه بسبب تصرف أرعن من شاب متهور .عليه..لا بد أن نحسن استقبال عناصر   الشرطه التي ستكون حاضره يوم مباراه عزام لتأمين اللقاء ،نثق بأن الصفوه   ستقابلهم بالتصفيق الشديد لتثبت لهم ولكل المتربصين من قبلهم أنها جماهير   واعيه  تحفظ لكل ذي حق حقه ،وتعرف الفضل لأولي الفضل ، لكنها في نفس الوقت   لاتقبل الاهانات ولا تسكت عن الاستفزاز والاساءات ، وأن ما بدر منها يوم   تلك الاحداث لم يكن الا ردا لفعل قبيح استهجنته ، ولابد أن يعرف الجميع مدي   الفهم الراقي عند الصفوه ،وما تتمتع به من أخلاق وصفات .
 كذلك سنحترم  كل خيارات الجهاز الفني فيما يتعلق بالتشكيل الذي سيبدأ به  المباراه ، فلن  نسيئ استقبال أي لاعب مهما كان خطأه فيما سبق ، ونثق تماما  أن الجهاز الفني  لم يدفع بالمجموعه التي سيدفع بها لأنه يريد أن يخسر  المباراه ، بل لانه  الأقرب منا اليهم وهو الاكثر علما بظروفهم التي قد لا  نعلم بعضها وهو  الاكثر علما بأيهم اكثر استعدادا لأداء المباراه من  النواحي البدنيه  والنفسيه ومن حيث الجاهزيه عموما . وعلي ذلك سندعم الاحد  عشر لاعبا الذين  سينزلون الي ارض الملعب لانهم يرتدون شعار المريخ العظيم .
 نحن لن  نستعجل النصر كذلك ، ولن نصرخ في وجه لاعب اذا اضاع فرصه هدف في  بدايه  المباراه لأننا نعلم أن ذلك قد يأتي بنتائج عكسيه لما نريد ، وقد  تخرج  لاعبينا من طورهم وتفقدهم التركيز . كذلك لن نطلق الصفير عند أي  تمريره  خاطئه من لاعب ولن نطالب باستبدال لاعب لأن هذا اختصاص الجهاز  الفني وحده  بينما لنا اختصاصات ومهام اخري جئنا لاجلها .
 سنقوم بالتشجيع المتواصل  طوال زمن المباراه ولن نركن الي الصمت ولن نتوقف  عن الهتاف ودق الطبول ،  حتي لو احرز الخصم هدفا – لاقدر الله – فالمريخ  يستطيع العوده الي المباراه  في أي لحظه وتذكرون دون شك مباراه الاهلي  القاهري بالخرطوم حين احرزنا  ثلاثه اهداف بعد احرازه لهدف في مرمانا  .فالمباراه لن تنتهي بالنسبه لنا  الا في اللحظه التي يطلق فيها حكم  المباراه صافرته معلنا النهايه ، وحينها  سنبدأ الاحتفالات باذن الله .
 سنفعل قبل ذلك كل ما نستطيع فعله بغرض  زعزعه الخصم وهز ثقته في نفسه ،  سنحاول ما استطعنا ان نخرج لاعبيهم عن  طورهم ونشتت تركيزهم ونهز الارض تحت  اقدامهم هزا فلا يستطيعون الثبات  .سنزجر الحكم كذلك بعنف متي ما رأينا  منه ميلا لمجامله الضيوف علي حساب عرق  لاعبينا ،غير أن زجرنا له لن يتحول  الي سلوك مشين في كل الحالات .
  سنفعل كل ذلك ، وسنسأل الله ان ينصرنا وسنتمسك بفرصتنا حتي اخر ثانيه ،   ولكن اذا قدر الله امرا اخر وذهبت النتيجه لغيرنا ، فنحن نعلم انها مباراه   في كره القدم ليس الا ، وان المباريات والمنافسات سجال كما الحروب ، وقد   تكون بعض أيام علينا كما أن اياما كثيره كانت لنا ، فرحنا ورقصنا وتغنينا   بعد أن اطربنا الزعيم وأهدانا الكاسات والانتصارات والبطولات . لن نحطم   أملاكنا بايدينا ، لن نقتلع كرسيا ، ولن نقطع سورا ولن نلقي بحجر ، فنحن   أكثر وعيا من القيام بمثل تلك التصرفات . غير أن هذا لايعني عدم المحاسبه   فيما بعد ، فمن حقنا ان نعلم وقتها بمن قصر في القيام بواجبه وتقاعس ولا بد   ان يحاسب كائنا من كان ،  إذ لا كبير علي المريخ .
 لا بد من تدارس  الاخطاء ومداركتها والعمل علي الاستفاده منها قدر  المستطاع ، لابد من تصحيح  المسار والمراجعه لكل صغيره وكبيره ، وهذا سيكون  في الحالتين تأهلنا او  خرجنا لاسمح الله ، فلن ينسينا النصر اذا تحقق  باذن الله ان نعمل علي اصلاح  السلبيات ، ولن يثنينا الحزن اذا خرجنا لاسمح  الله عن معالجه الاخطاء..
 كلمه اخيره ظللنا نرددها كثيرا ، الروح لا غيرها هي من سيجعل الزعيم ينتصر ، وهي من ستهزمه اذا انعدمت ..ولكننا متفائلون.. 
*

----------


## عز الدين

*Ismail Makhawi
ﻣﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ .. ﺍﻟﺘﻐﻴﻴﺮ
‏( ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ .. ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺎﺩﻱ ‏)
ﻓﻲ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺢ ﺻﺤﻔﻲ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻣﺲ ﻃﺎﻟﺐ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﻗﺎﺋﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻌﺪﻡ ﺗﻀﺨﻴﻢ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﻬﻴﺪﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺰﺍﻧﻲ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻐﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺼﻮﻳﺮ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﺑﺄﻧﻪ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻻ ﻳُﻘﻬﺮ ﻭﺃﺿﺎﻑ : ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﻧﻌﺮﻓﻪ ﺟﻴﺪﺍً ﻷﻧﻨﺎ ﻟﻌﺒﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺟﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺎﺏ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﺎﺻﻤﺔ ﺩﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻡ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺎﺩﻱ ﻭﻻ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺑﺄﻱ ﺣﺎﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﺣﻮﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﺴﺎﺏ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻟﻮﻻ ﺳﻮﺀ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻟﻊ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻋﺎﻧﻴﻨﺎ ﻣﻨﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺟﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺎﺏ ﻟﻨﺠﺤﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺰﺍﻧﻲ ﺑﺄﺭﺑﻌﺔ ﺃﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻷﻗﻞ ﻭﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﻻ ﺃﺭﻯ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺪﻋﻮ ﻟﻠﻘﻠﻖ .. ﺍﻧﺘﻬﻰ !!
. ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎ ﻟﻜﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺢ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻛﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻄﻖ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻘﻼﻧﻴﺔ
. ﻧﺤﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺒﻨﺎ ﻧﺆﻳﺪ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺢ ﻛﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻧﻀﻴﻒ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻣﻘﺎﺭﻧﺔ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﻓﻼ ﻳﺠﺐ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻋﻄﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺰﺍﻧﻲ ﻗﻴﻤﺔ ﺍﻛﺒﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻫﻮ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺣﺎﻟﻴﺎ
. ﻭﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻳﻀﺎ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﺠﺎﻫﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻻ ﺍﻫﺘﻤﺎﻣﺎﺕ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﻴﺔ ﻭﻻ ﺣﻀﻮﺭ ﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺗﻪ ﻭﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻌﻪ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﻭﻛﺄﻧﻪ ﺍﺣﺪ ﺍﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺍﺑﻂ
. ﻫﺬﺍ ﻧﻮﻉ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻧﻮﺍﻉ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﻨﻔﺴﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﺠﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻨﺘﻬﺠﻬﺎ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺘﻔﺎﺟﺄ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺰﺍﻧﻲ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﺸﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻀﺨﻤﺔ ﻭﻫﺪﻳﺮ ﺯﺍﻟﺰﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ ﻭﻳﻔﻘﺪ ﻛﻞ ﺗﺮﻛﻴﺰﻩ ﺩﻓﻌﺔ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ
. ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﺍﻥ ﻻ ﺗﻔﺮﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺣﺎﺕ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺰﺍﺋﺮ ﻭﻻ ﺗﻌﻄﻴﻪ ﺍﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﻻ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻘﻪ .. ﻟﻢ ﻳﺠﺪﻩ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻠﺪﻩ
. ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻐﺮﺱ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺎﻫﻴﻢ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺯﻣﻼﺋﻪ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ .. ﻭﺍﻥ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﻻ ﻳﻤﺜﻞ ﻋﻘﺒﺔ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺭﻏﺒﺎﺗﻬﻢ ﺍﻻﻛﻴﺪﺓ ﻭﺍﺻﺮﺍﺭﻫﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﻟﻠﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ ﻭﺍﻧﻬﻢ ﻳﺘﻔﻮﻗﻮﻥ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﺳﻤﺎ ﻭﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﺎ ﻭﺳﻤﻌﺔ ﻗﺎﺭﻳﺔ
. ﻭﺍﻧﺎ ﺍﻋﺘﻘﺪ ﺍﻥ ﻫﺬﻩ ﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺡ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺋﺪﺓ ﻭﺳﻂ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺣﺎﻟﻴﺎ .. ﻭﺍﻧﻬﻢ ﻳﻌﺘﺒﺮﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﺘﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺷﺮﺓ .. ﻭﺳﻂ ﻣﺆﺍﺯﺭﺓ ﻭﺗﻜﺎﺗﻒ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻱ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﺳﻴﻌﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻄﺐ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺰﺍﻧﻲ ﺑﺄﺫﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
. ﺧﺎﺽ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻻﻣﺲ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﺔ ﻭﺩﻳﺔ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻛﺴﺒﻬﺎ ﺑﺴﺘﺔ ﺍﻫﺪﺍﻓﻢ ﻣﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﻫﺪﻑ .. ﻭﻫﻲ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﺔ ﺧﺪﻣﺖ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻓﻨﻴﺎ ﻭﻣﻌﻨﻮﻳﺎ .. ﻭﺍﺳﻬﻢ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺧﺮﺍﺝ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﻻﺣﺒﺎﻁ ﻭﺍﻻﺣﺰﺍﻥ
. ﺍﺫ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺳﺒﻮﻋﻴﻦ ﻫﻮ ﺍﺧﺮ ﻓﻮﺯ ﺣﻘﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﻨﺎﻓﺴﻴﺎ ﻣﺤﻠﻴﺎ ﻭﺧﺎﺭﺟﻴﺎ
. ﺍﺫﺍ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﺠﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﺗﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﺣﺘﻤﻴﺔ ﻭﻣﺆﻛﺪﺓ .. ﺍﺫ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺴﺒﻖ ﺍﻥ ﺧﺴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺛﻼﺙ ﻣﺮﺍﺕ ﻣﺘﺘﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﻫﻰ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺑﺸﺮﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﺑﺄﺫﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
. ﻭﺳﺎﻋﺪﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺮﺑﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺠﻬﻴﺰ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻘﺎﻡ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻳﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﺩﻓﻌﺔ ﻣﻌﻨﻮﻳﺔ ﻭﻓﻨﻴﺔ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺣﺘﻲ ﺗﻤﻜﻨﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺠﺎﻭﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺰﺍﻧﻲ
. ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﻣﻬﻢ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﺍﺳﺎﺳﻴﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ .. ﻻﻋﺐ ﺗﻢ ﺍﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭﻩ ﺟﻮﺍﺭ ﺳﻴﺪﻭ ﻛﻴﺘﺎ ﻭﺑﻘﻴﺔ ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﺭﻭﺑﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ ﻻ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻟﻤﺤﺾ ﺻﺪﻓﺔ ﺍﻭ ﻣﻦ ﻓﺮﺍﻍ .. ﻓﺘﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻣﻮﻫﻮﺏ ﻭﻗﻮﻱ ﻭﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﻳﺘﻤﻨﻲ ﺍﻱ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺿﻤﻦ ﺗﻮﻟﻴﻔﺘﻪ ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺳﻴﺔ
. ﺍﻳﻀﺎ ﻣﺜﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺎﺭﺏ ﻻ ﺗﻘﺎﺱ ﺑﻘﻮﺓ ﺍﻭ ﺿﻌﻒ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻼﻋﺒﻪ ﺍﻧﻤﺎ ﻫﻲ ﺗﺠﺎﺭﺏ ﺗﺨﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺿﻊ ﺧﻄﻂ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﺮﺍﺗﻴﺠﻴﺎﺕ ﻣﺤﺪﺩﺓ ﻭﻟﻬﺎ ﻓﻮﺍﺋﺪ ﻧﻔﺴﻴﺔ ﻭﻣﻌﻨﻮﻳﺔ ﻣﻬﻤﺔ .. ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺘﺄﻛﻴﺪ ﻫﻲ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻭﺣﺘﻤﺎ ﺍﻧﻬﺎ ﻛﺸﻔﺖ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﺒﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﻴﻀﻊ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺤﻠﻮﻝ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻴﺮﻳﺔ
. ﺻﺒﺎﺡ ﺍﺧﻴﺮ
. ﺍﺟﺘﻤﻊ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺷﺒﺎﺏ ﻭﻗﻴﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻣﺲ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﺑﺪﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﺍﻃﻠﻘﻮﺍ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ .. ﺩﺍﻋﻴﻦ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻧﺼﻬﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻮﺗﻘﺔ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﻭﻧﺒﺬ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺦﻻﺍﻓﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻮﻗﻮﻑ ﺧﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺼﻠﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻠﺤﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺤﻘﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺏ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ ﻳﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ ..
. ﻭﻫﻲ ﺧﻄﻮﺓ ﻣﻬﻤﺔ ﺟﺎﺀﺕ ﻓﻲ ﻭﻗﺘﻬﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺷﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺟﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﻬﺎ .. ﻭﺍﺑﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺘﺪﺍﻋﻮﻥ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ ﺣﺪﺏ ﻭﺻﻮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﻣﻌﺸﻮﻗﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻈﺮﻑ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ
. ﻭﻫﻲ ﻧﻔﺲ ﺍﻻﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﺼﺮﺡ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺑﻌﺾ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﺄﻧﻬﻢ ﺫﺍﻫﺒﻮﻥ ﺍﻥ ﺻﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻭ ﺧﺮﺝ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ .. ﻫﺎﻫﻮ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻠﻢ ﻳﺘﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻮﻑ ﻭ ﻳﺴﺘﻌﺪ ﻟﻠﻤﻌﺮﻛﺔ
. ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﺍﻧﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻧﺼﺮﺍ ﻣﺆﺯﺭﺍ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جيمي ..جيمي .. آجا آجا ..!!    
 
 
+ A
- A

  بقلم | الطيب علي فرح 
طبعا العبد لله اخوكم ضيع وقت كتير جدا في متابعة الأفلام الهندية ..  وقروش كتيرة ايضا ضاعت .. لو كنت اشتريت بيها رادي كان احسن لي ..!!
حتى وقت قريب وقبل الإنتشار الكبير والمخيف للقنوات الفضائية التي اصبحت  تبث إنتاج بوليود على رأس كل ربع ساعة .. موش افلام بس بل حتى المسلسلات  والبرامج الحوارية وغيرها اصبحت في متناول اليد .. قبل ذلك كانت الأفلام  وبسبب ندرة الحصول اليها تأتي ( بلوازمها ) من صور .. وكروت معايدة ..  وشرائط كاسيت تحوي الأغاني المصاحبة للفيلم .. اخوكم العبد لله كان يمتلكة  ما يمكن ان اطلق عليه مكتبة من شرائط الكاسيت لأغاني الأفلام الهندية ..  وعنوان العمود مادة اليوم هو احدى الأغاني التي كنت لا أمل سماعها ..  والمقطع هذا تحديدا كانت تردده محبوبة البطل ترجوه ان يحضر .. الترجمة بحسب  (ديكشنري) السينما (جيمي .. جيمي .. تعال .. تعال ) .. !!
كلنا يعرف ان البطل في الأفلام الهندية يحضر بعد ان يكون ( اب سفة ) قد فعل القتل والضرب في الناس .. و( لحقهم الزينين )..!
جيمي المريخ السيد رئيس النادي وكما يحدث في افلام بوليود ظهر في المشهد  المريخي متأخر جدا .. وطفق يصدر في القرارات يمنة ويسرى دون أن يعود لمجلسه  (الكومبارس ) كما وصفه احد اعضائه بحسب ما ورد في زاوية الزميل احمد محمد  احمد او دون ان يعود لمستشاريه ومساعديه .
اجتمع غارزيتو برئيس النادي في منزله  .. ثم بعد ذلك اجتمع بعدد آخر من  الأعضاء في منزل أحدهم .. الفرنسي قضى سحابة نهاره من بيت لي بيت .. فعلم  وتعلم كيف ان اهل السودان قد جعلت لهم كل البيوت (غرفا للإجتماعات ) ..!!
لا استطيع تخمين السبب الذي حال بين اجتماع فرنسي المريخ في (بيت واحد) بدلا من الطواف بين البيوت ..!!
لسة يا كوتش .. فضل ليك اجتماع المدرسة كمان ..!
جزئية مهمة جدا وردت بحسب الصحف خلال إجتماع رئيس النادي مع مدرب الفريق  .. حيث وجه الرئيس اللوم لمدرب الفريق بسبب توتر العلاقة بين المدرب  والمحترف المالي تراوري .. وكان غارزيتو قد رفض الإنصياع لتوجيهات لاعبه  تراوري  الذي طالب بوضعه اساسيا في تشكيلة مباراة مريخ الفاشر وبالعدم فإنه  لن يحضر للملعب .. وبالفعل نفذ المالي تهديده ورفض الجلوس على دكة  البدلاء..!!
تدخل رئيس النادي في استراتيجيات المدرب وطريقته في إدارة اللاعبين  وضبطهم امر غير صحي ويضعف من شخصية المدرب امام لاعبيه فيفشل في ادارتهم  داخل الملعب وخارج الملعب ..!!
على ما يبدو ان تراوري يمتلك علاقة مميزة مع رئيس النادي تجعله يتمرد على  كل من سواه .. وهذا امر خاطئ وخطير جدا سوف يقود لفوضى تضر بالفريق محليا  وإفريقيا ..!!
كنا نرجو ان يطلب رئيس النادي تبريرا من مدرب الفريق حول ما يحدث من  تراجع في مستوى الفريق .. و عن خططه لعلاج المشاكل التي ظهرت مؤخرا ثم منحه  الثقة والصلاحيات والمعينات المطلوبة لتنفيذها.. أو انهاء خدماته في حالة  وجد رئيس النادي ان مبررات غارزيتو او خططه لتعديل الخطأ غير مجدية .. ولكن  ان يملي رئيس النادي على المدرب طريقة اللعب التي يجب عليه ان ينفذها  ويفرض عليه من يلعب ومن لا يعلب فهذا يعني ان على رئيس النادي ان يلبس من  فوره  بدلة التدريب ليتولى المسئوليات الفنية للفريق ..!!
اسوأ ما في الأمر ان غارزيتو  لم يبد أي مقاومة ورضخ لكل القرارات التي  فرضها الرئيس حتى تلك التي تمس صميم تخصصه ..!! ولله انا كنت قايل غارزيتو  دا شخصيته قوية ..!!
كنا نرجو ان تظل تفاصيل ما دار في هذا الإجتماع بين الرئيس والمدرب حتى لا يؤثر ذلك في العلاقة ما بين المدرب ولاعبيه والجمهور ..!!
ولكن الحيطان ليها ودان .. يقال ان إحدى حيطان (الصالون) قد ذهبت للصحف وبثت تفاصيل ما دار في هذا الإجتماع .
سيكون لبث تفاصيل هذا الإجتماع دورا مهما في إنهاء العلاقة بين المدرب ونادي المريخ .. وستذكرون ما اقول لكم .
خارج الإطار :
في خضم الحزن وحالة الإحباط التي يمر بها الجمهور المريخي .. شاهدت بأم  عيني احد لاعبي المريخ الكبار جالسا على شارع النيل (نص النهار  .. خالط   )..!!  في الوقت الذي من المفترض ان يكون كل الفريق في حالة تربص و استعداد  قصوى لإنقاذ موسم الفريق ..!
يحتاج رئيس النادي لتفعيل لوائح الإنضباط .. فهنالك موروث كبير من  الفوضى بين عدد من لاعبي الفريق .. يحتاج للحسم والعين الحمراء .. مثل تلك  التي (شافها) غارزيتو ..!!
قف :
الخواجة جر  واطي ..!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مافي (بث) .. الإستاد وبس ..!!    
 
 
+ A
- A

* .. ومن ظن أن الزعيم سيكتفي بثلاثة أهداف في مباراته أمام عزام  التنزاني بالقلعة الحمراء على ما يبدو أنه لا يعرف (غضبة الأسود)، من ظن  ذلك فعليه أن يترك هواجسه خلفه ظهره ويسعى لحجز موقعه في المدرجات منذ وقت  باكر ليحتفل بالصعود ..!!
* لا أحد يستطيع أن يقول أن (مريخ 2015) ضعيف فنيا، كما أن لا أحد أيضا  بإمكانه أن ينفي حقيقة ملازمة مريخ هذا العام لسوء الطالع، ولكن يوم السبت  القادم نهاية (العوارض وسوء الطالع طالما أن في أرواحنا نفس نازل وطالع)  ..!!
* مباراة (الخبت) الأحمر لا تقبل القسمة على (ضياع الفرص وسوء الطالع) ..  معركة العبور نريدها للأهداف فقط .. ملحمة التأهل لا تعرف (عزام وكترة  الكلام)، وليعرف الصفوة أن الأهداف ستكون هي الناطق الرسمي الأعلى صوتا،  وما أحلى الأقوان عندما تحتكر الحديث، و(البتلفت يتكلم مع الزول القاعد  جمبو بلقى الكورة في الكيس) ..!!
* التفاؤل يسبقنا للمستطيل الأخضر .. حناجرنا لن تهدأ أبدا .. سنزلزل الأرض  من تحت أقدام عزام ..(وتلفزة مافي، الداير يشوف المتعة ويعرف باقي  التفاصيل يجي الإستاد عشان نكمل باقي الكلام) ..!!
* نعم، لن تجد مقعدا بسهولة يومها، (لكن انت القاعد ليها شنو .. بالله دا  يوم فرجة وقعاد .. دي ملحمة وتلاقي أحمر ووقفة في الإستاد) ..!!
* السبت يا صفوة (يوم وقفة) .. تعالوا من بدري وشدوا السواعد وأنسوا المقاعد ..!!
* لا نريد أن ندعو الجماهير الحمراء للتدافع يوم الملحمة لأن الصفوة ظلوا سباقين على الدوام و(أنسوا حاجة أسمها عزام) ..!!
* عزام مين والصفوة متأهلين ..!!
* سيدفع عزام ثمن الهدفين الذين أحرزهما في شباك المريخ بتنزانيا غاليا،  و(نحنا يا تشي تشي بنرد الصاع صاعين والقون عندنا باتنين) ..!!
* شكرا لمريخ السلاطين فالنقاط التي ظفر بها ستفجر في فتية المريخ يوم  الخبت براكين الغضب، وهاهي العيون الحمراء تتطاير منها ألسنة اللهب ..!!
* هل انا متفاءل ؟؟ .. سؤال يطرحه علينا عدد كبير من الصفوة، وإجابتنا  واحدة : (نحنا صاعدين، وانا شخصيا شايف التأهل قدامي شوف عين) ..!!
* كل من يريد تلفزة المباراة عليه بالتحرك للإستاد لرؤية اللقاء على شاشة  المستطيل الأخضر، و(يا ريت لو أستلم كمان ريموت تشجيع الأحمر) ..!!
* نحن غير مسؤولين في ملحمة السبت عن أخطاء الدفاع أو كثرة تحضير خط الوسط  أو تعجل المهاجمين ..(نحنا يوم السبت لابسين أحمر وجاين مشجعين) .. !!
* مافي بث .. تشجيع وبس ..!!
* فلندع منذ هذه اللحظة وحتى ملحمة الخبت ما عرفنا به من نقد وتنظير و(بعد  السبت تعالوا نكمل باقي التفاصيل ونعمل أستديو للتحليل) ..!!
* مهمتنا حتى يوم الملحمة أن نكون سند منيع ونبرز مهاراتنا في الﻷهازيج والتشجيع ..!!
* تعالوا نحتفل بالتأهل من داخل القلعة الحمراء، ولتصدح الحناجر بالأهازيج والغناء ..!!
* غير (التأهل) ماليك تنين
عرش دود الأربعين السيل بوبا
يا الفوتك مو دحين
جهجهت (الوصايفة) اللي الخروج راجين
وتضرب في الخصوم شمال ويمين
نقوش متفرقة
*  أمبارح كانت (بروفة عزام) .. ضربنا نيل شندي خمسة وكان ممكن تكون ستة، و(يوم الخبت بنواصل باقي اللستة) ..!!
* بصراحة أراهن يوم (الخبت) على تراوري، وثنائية كوفي وأوكرا (حاجة خطرة) ..!!
* نتوقع أن يدعم الهلال صفوفه في التسجيلات التكميلية بمدافع سيراليوني وحكم قومي ..!!
* يضم الهلال في صفوفه عدد مقدر من (مواسير) المحترفين وحزمة من الحكام الدوليين ..!!
* قال نائب رئيس نادي المريخ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان لبرنامج (صدى الملاعب)  أنه إذا تأهل المريخ أو لم يتأهل فالمجلس سيرحل في شهر مايو المقبل،  والغريب حقا أن عبد الصمد يريد أن يعمل لمفرده ويعزل رفاقه الإداريين، وفي  التصريحات يتحدث بإسم المجلس وكأنه الناطق الرسمي بإسم الآخرين ..!!
* هسه يا عبد الصمد دي أيام تصريحات من نوع (تاني ما دايرين وماشين حتى لو  متأهلين) .. يا صمد (الرجاء تكثيف العمل لعزام وترشيد الكلام) ..!!
* نعتذر لجموع الصفوة بالولايات وعشاق الأحمر خارج البلاد لعدم تمكنهم من  رؤية أهداف التأهل الأحمر على حساب عزام التنزاني، أما محبي المريخ  بالخرطوم فنقول لهم : (يوم السبت نتلاقى في القلعة بدري مافي تلفزة ولا نقل  ولا أستديوهات تحليلية ولا بث .. “الإستاد وبس”..)..!!
* صفوة المهجر وعشاق الأحمر بالولايات يهمهم تأهل المريخ أكثر من مشاهدة  المباراة على الهواء مباشرة، وما يريده أحباب الزعيم بالخارج تحققه النفرة  الجماهيرية وتدافع القاعدة المريخية ..!!
* يوم (الخبت) جاين لابسين الأحمر، و(يا ألتراس وتعبئة وجوارح والمريخ يسع  الجميع والمريخ ساس ورأس وغيرها من المسميات) نتلاقى في القلعة من العصر  و(يا ناس مبادرة مريخاب خلف الكيان) كتروا لينا النوبات والشماريخ وأسألوا  الجمهور من تأهل المريخ ..!!
* بالأمس إصطدمت كرة بكري المدينة في العارضة، و(يوم السبت يا عقرب ربنا يكفيك شر العارضة والعوارض) ..!!
* من حق مجلس إدارة النسور أن يغلي ويثور، فما لحق بهم من ظلم في مباراتهم أمام كبسور لا يمكن أن يخطر على العقول ..!!
* صرف الحكم الفاضل عبد العاطي ركلتي جزاء للنسور، ورغم تأثيره في النتيجة لم يتم إختياره نجما للمباراة ..!!
* (الفاضل) ليك تلبس (فنيلة كاريكا) وترفع لافتة في المدرجات ،ويا (عبد العاطي) عملتها ظاهرة ..!!
* عزيزي عبد العاطي : الرجاء عدم إرتداء فانلة كاريكا حتى لا تصنف كماسورة و(تلقى نفسك لابس تسعة وواقف صورة) ..!!
نقش أخير
* كيف تغطي الصورة صورة
و(إنحيازك) داك يا الفاضل كلو
يبقى (تغاضيك) بالضرورة 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
مامون ابو شيبة
قلم في الساحة
تغيير المدربين


*  أعرب أخونا مزمل أبوالقاسم عن قلقه الشديد من ذهاب المدرب غارزيتو في حال،  لا قدر الله، خرج المريخ بنتيجة سلبية أمام عزام يوم السبت..
* وقال مزمل تعبنا من تغيير المدربين عقب الهزائم.. وسئمنا من محاسبتهم بالقطعة.. 
* وقال مزمل إنه لم يسمع بمدرب تم التعاقد معه وإلزامه ليجلس متفرجاً لمدة عام وإن ذلك يضمن نجاحه مع الفريق..
*  حقيقة إقصاء المدربين الأجانب أو تغييرهم عقب كل خسارة أو خروج من منافسة،  يعتبر من أكبر المشاكل التي تعوق تطور الكرة في السودان أو المريخ..  وكثيرون يقولون إن عدم استقرار فريق المريخ في السنوات الأخيرة سببه عدم  استقرار التدريب في الفريق.
*  بحكم الإقامة قبل حوالي 45 عاماً في حي العرضة شمال بمنزل ابن خالتنا  المريخي محمد النعيم (بقاري) متعه الله بالصحة والعافية، كان من حظنا أن  نكون قريبين من نادي المريخ واستاده منذ أن كنا صبية وشفع صغار نقف خلف  المرمى لإحضار الكرات أثناء التدريبات..
*  تابعنا عشرات وبما يقارب المئات من المدربين الذين دربوا المريخ بداية من  أيام المرحوم منصور رمضان أعظم مدرب شاهدناه في تاريخ المريخ.. وحتى أيام  سلسلة الخواجات الذين تعاقبوا على المريخ في السنوات الأخيرة.. والذين  يأتون في بداية كل موسم ولا يمكثون طويلاً لدرجة أن يتعاقد المريخ أحياناً  مع ثلاثة مدربين أجانب في الموسم الواحد..!
*  عشرات المدربين الأجانب دربوا المريخ وكلهم تقريباً لم يحققوا انجازات  تذكر على المستوى الدولي مع المريخ.. عدا الألماني الشاب ارنست رودر، والذي  كما قلنا كان محظوظاً بوجود تشكيلة ثابتة ومتجانسة من اللاعبين الموهوبين،  ومن الله عليه بعدم وقوع إصابات وغيابات خلال الموسم الوحيد الذي درب فيه  المريخ وحقق فيه الإنجاز القاري الوحيد في تاريخ الأندية السودانية (كأس  الكئوس الأفريقية 1989م). 
*  رودر لم يقم بأي تغيير في تشكيلة المريخ ولم يغير طريقة اللعب التي ألفها  اللاعبون في ذلك الوقت (4/3/3).. كما اعتمد كثيراً على مساعده ابن المريخ  محمد عبدالله أحمد مجذوب (مازدا) ولهذا حقق النجاح، ولكن للأسف غادر رودر  عقب تحقيق انجاز كأس أفريقيا.. والغريب إنه لم يذهب لتدريب أندية أخرى بل  قام بافتتاح نادٍ خاص لرياضة الجولف في ألمانيا!
* إذا سألنا أنفسنا لماذا فشل مئات المدربين الأجانب مع المريخ والأندية السودانية الأخرى؟
*  الإجابة ستكون لأننا نحضر هؤلاء المدربين ونمنحهم كل الصلاحيات في العمل  دون الانتباه لأهمية دور المساعدين الوطنيين الذين ينورون الخواجات بما  يجهلونه عن اللاعبين ومستوياتهم وتاريخهم وبيئة الكرة السودانية والأندية  المنافسة على المستويين المحلي والأفريقي..
*  تابعنا فشل مئات المدربين الأجانب في المريخ والهلال لأننا نحضر هؤلاء  الخواجات وننظر إليهم كسحرة يحيلون الخسائر والإخفاقات إلى انتصارات بلمسة  من عصيهم السحرية!!
* سبق  أن جلست مع أكثر من مدرب سوداني من الأصدقاء، وتحدثت معهم عن المدربين  الأجانب.. وكلهم أكدوا إن المدرب الأجنبي الجديد لن يحقق النجاح إذا حاول  الهيمنة على الأمور لوحده وهو مستجد.. خاصة المدربين الأجانب الذين يحضرون  معهم كوتة مساعدين من بني جلدتهم وأصدقائهم ويرفضون المساعدين السودانيين..
*  النجاح في التدريب يعتمد أساساً على امتلاك خلفية واسعة عن لاعبي الفريق  والفرق المنافسة وبيئة الكرة السودانية ونفسيات اللاعب السوداني وتاريخ  تربيته الرياضية وقدراته البدنية واللياقية..
*  إذا حاول المدرب الأجنبي المستجد أن يعمل لوحده فسيلجأ للتجريب والاستكشاف  وسط اللاعبين حتى في المباريات التنافسية.. مما يعرض الفريق للهزائم  والإخفاقات..
* والمعروف إننا في السودان لا نطيق الهزائم ولا نعرف الصبر أمام الخواجات عندما يحولون الفريق إلى حقل تجارب..
*  فأما أن يحقق الخواجة الانتصارات بعصاه السحرية من أول وهلة أو يذهب من  حيث أتى، فتدور ساقية تغيير المدربين الأجانب مع كل موسم، وأحياناً أكثر من  مرة في الموسم الواحد!!
*  المدرب الخواجة العاقل هو الذي يدرك منطق الأمور، وبالتالي يعتبر المساعد  الوطني مهماً جداً له.. ليختصر له زمن التجريب والاستكشاف وسط اللاعبين..
*  ويكون المدرب الخواجة محظوظاً إذا وجد فريقاً مكتملاً وله تشكيلة أساسية  ثابتة وطريقة لعب ثابتة ومهضومة وسط اللاعبين.. ومع هذا كله يحرص الخواجة  على الإعتماد على المساعد الوطني.. ويجعل منه ذراعه الأيمن مثلما فعل رودر  مع مازدا..
* المدرب  الأجنبي العاقل هو الذي يأتي ويحرص على وجود مساعدين وطنيين شطار، يعرفون  كل صغيرة وكبيرة عن الفريق الذي سيدربه والفرق المنافسة ولاعبيها وطرق  لعبها.. ويعطي هذا المدرب صلاحيات بنسبة 90% لمساعديه الوطنيين لفترة يمكن  أن تمتد لعام كامل ليجلس هو كمستشار وناصح فقط، خاصة عند اختيار التشكيلات  للمباريات والتوليف إذا حدث نقص كامل في بعض الخانات بسبب الإصابات أو  الإيقافات.
* إذا كان  غارزيتو قد احتفظ ببرهان ومنحه صلاحيات كبيرة حتى نهاية الموسم الحالي ربما  لم يتعرض المريخ للهزائم والإخفاقات التي حدثت..
* وبعد أن يستوعب غارزيتو ويتشرب بكل شيء يمكن بعدها أن ينفرد بالقرار الفني دون الحاجة لمساعد وطني..
*  لكن غارزيتو جنى على نفسه فأراد الهيمنة لوحده على كل شيء وهو المستجد..  فكان من الطبيعي أن تحدث التعثرات وهذا شيء طبيعي.. ويشبه ما يحدث عند  محاولة اختراع عقار جديد، فيخضع (للتجارب) أولاً على الفيران أو القرود  والتي يمكن أن تتعرض للمرض أو الموت وإلى حين الوصول للتركيبة والجرعة  الناجعة!
* غارزيتو يمكن أن  ينجح إذا صبرنا عليه وتحملنا الخسائر والإخفاقات طوال هذا الموسم لنجني  ثماره في الموسم القادم 2016م.. ولكن هل هناك من يصبر لموسم كامل.. لا  أظن.. وهذه هي علتنا ومشكلتنا المزمنة..!!

زمن إضافي
* لا نريد أن نعطي فريق عزام حجماً أكبر منه..
* عزام فريق كرة، وأي فريق كرة مهما كان حجمه يمكن أن تهزمه، مثلما هزم مريخ الفاشر المريخ العاصمي في عقر داره بكل بساطة.
* علينا أن نتضافر جميعاً لإقصاء خصمنا.. وعلى اللاعبين بذل أقصى جهد ممكن في الملعب والتوكل على الله.. وإن شاء الله سنقصي الخصم..
* إذا ساعدتنا الظروف ولا زمنا حسن الطالع وكتب لنا الله التأهل فسنتأهل.
* وإذا لم تساعدنا الظروف ولازمنا سوء الطالع ولم يكتب لنا الله التأهل فلن نتأهل..
* وفي كلا الحالتين هذه هي كرة القدم يجب أن نرضى بها.. وألا نتعامل مع أي إخفاق وكأنه نهاية الدنيا..
*  أنصح بشدة بمخاطبة اللاعبين في المعسكر حول المفهوم أعلاه عن الخصم.. ويجب  أيضاً إخطارهم والتشدد معهم بأن المعسكر سيتواصل عقب مباراة عزام مهما  كانت النتيجة (تأهل أو غير تأهل) لأن هناك مباراة دورية مهمة تنتظر الفريق  يوم الأربعاء القادم بشندي..
*  ربما يكون يوم الأحد راحة للاعبين في الفندق، على أن يتدربوا صباح ومساء  يوم الإثنين القادم.. ويغادر الفريق صباح يوم الثلاثاء إلى شندي ويتدرب  هناك مساء باستاد شندي.. ويبيت اللاعبون في شندي لأداء المباراة الدورية  يوم الأربعاء بإذن الله.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عودة الروح للاعبين 





 
·      تابعت  مباراة المريخ الودية مع نيل شندي والتي دفع فيها غارزيتو  بكل أسلحته وجرب  فيها تشكليتين مختلفتين واستطاع أن يحرز خمسة أهداف لو  استطعنا احراز  ثلاثة منها نكون بذلك قد أقفلنا  ملف عزام بالضبة والمفتاح.
·      تمثل  مباراة السبت التي تجمع نجم السعد وفريق عزام التنزاني مجالاً  حقيقياً  لاختبار عودة اللاعبين في الكشف الأحمر لمستواهم الحقيقي وحرصهم  على الأداء  المقنع .
·       نتوقع  أن يعمل مدرب عزام على كسب أكبر وقت من الزمن في تأمين مرمى  فريقه ليضاعف  الضغوط على الفرقة الحمراء والجماهير التي ستكون متعجلة في  البحث عن الهدف  المبكر.
·      وفريق  عزام التنزاني يعتبر من الفرق الجديدة في القارة ويمتاز  بنجوم أصحاب قدرات  ومهارات عالية ويلعبون بتنظيم جيد والتزام كبير في أداء  المهام المطلوبة .
·      ونتمنى  أن يكون شريط مباراة المريخ وعزام التنزاني في دار السلام  خير  معين  للمدرب الفرنسي غارزيتو ومساعده محسن سيد حتى يحتاطوا لمنافسهم   جيداً  ويتعاملوا معه بتركيز وحسابات دقيقة لتفادي الثغرات والهفوات خاصة  الدفاعية.
·       حسب  علمي ان الشريط  متاح أمام الفرنسي غارزيتو  وربما يكون تسلم  أشرطة  المباريات الأخيرة لبطل تنزانيا خاصة مبارياته الأخيرة في الدوري  التنزاني.   
·       ومن  المهم جداً أن يتعرف مدرب المريخ الفرنسي غارزيتو  وجهازه  الفني المساعد  على أسلوب فريق عزام وقدرات نجومه وطريقة تحركاتهم الجماعية  والفردية في  الملعب .
·      وأهمس  في اذن غارزيتو  بأن مسؤولية التشكيلة الحمراء كبيرة  ومتعاظمة في أن تحسن  التعامل مع المباراة ويقيني أن التشكيلة المثلى هي  مفتاح الانتصار خاصة اذا  ما دفع بالثنائي كوفي وأوكرا منذ بداية المباراة.  
·      ويجب  أن تبقى الدروس الصعبة التي واجهت المريخ في ملعبه وأمام بعض  الفرق  الأفريقية التي أحرجته حاضرة في الأذهان ودرس يجب أن لا يتكرر مرة  أخرى .
·      هناك  خطوط عامة استشفيناها من مباراة الذهاب في دار السلام  تتمثل  في طموحات  عزام  الكبيرة ومعنوياته العالية وثقته الواسعة رغم حداثة  تجربته الافريقية  .
·      والأسلوب الذي يتبعه مدرب عزام التنزاني واضح ويعتمد فيه على التغطية الدفاعية والاعتماد على الهجمات المرتدة .
·       وهو  نفس الأسلوب الذي قدمه فريق مريخ الفاشر في مباراته مع المريخ  والتي خسرها  المريخ من هدف وحيد جاء من هجمة منظمة لمريخ الفاشر لم  تُكرر. 
·        نطالب  نجوم المريخ وجهازهم الفني مبكراً بأهمية الحذر من منافسهم  والتعامل مع  طموحاته الكبيرة بواقعية ولابد من أن يدخل كل لاعب أرض  الملعب وهو في كامل  الحرص .
·       ولن  يرحم التاريخ هذه المجموعة التي كتب عليها قتال الفريق  التنزاني الوليد   لأن ما بذل من جهد كبير وأمام الفريق يحتم على اللاعبين  أن يرفعوا فعلاً  شعار إعدام عزام. 
·       يدرك  نجوم المريخ ان مطالب الصفوة واضحة ومحددة ولا تغيب عنهم  عادات التشجيع  والتي تتأثر كثيراً بالأداء والقوة فكلما نجح الفريق في  تقديم العطاء السخي  وأظهر الروح القتالية وجد الجمهور خلفه مساندا بقوة  والعكس صحيح .
·      ولا  نعتقد إنها مطالب صعبة ولن يقدر عليها الفريق لأن الثابت  والمؤكد أن قدرات  لاعبي المريخ كبيرة وتمكنهم من تقديم ما يرضي جماهيرهم  إن لعبوا بسخاء  واحترموا منافسهم وقاتلوا دفاعاً عن النصر المبين .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
خارطة الطريق
ناصر بابكر
الجمهور.. خلطة العبور (2-5)

* أمس تطرقنا للكيفية التى ينظر بها المدرب جورج نسيمبي لجمهور المريخ وتصنيفه لأنصار الأحمر في خانة نقاط الضعف التى يخطط لإستغلالها لمصلحة عزام وهو كما أشرنا يبني حساباته على أن الجمهور سينقلب ضد المريخ وسيضع ضغطاً هائلاً على لاعبيه حال بملاحقتهم بصافرات الإستهجان والإساءات حال لم يسجلوا هدفا مبكرا.
* واليوم نتطرق لجانب ثاني يتعلق بفرضية تأخر المريخ في النتيجة وهو أحتمال يبقي وارداً خاصة وأن شخص لو وضع نفسه مكان الطاقم الفني لعزام فسيدرك أن الفريق التنزاني سيبني حساباته الرئيسية في جولة الإياب على تسجيل هدف يعزز به حظوظه من ناحية ويحطم به معنويات أنصار الزعيم من أخري ويحولهم من خانة المشجعين لفريقهم لمثبطين للإستفادة من هذا الوضع في تحقيق النتيجة التى تساعدهم على التأهل .
* بتلك الطريقة يفكر عزام ويخطط لموقعة السبت ،وعلى جمهور المريخ أن يضع في حساباته أن كل الإحتمالات تبقي واردة في كرة القدم ،ومن الممكن لا قدر الله ان ينجح التنزاني في تحقيق ما يخطط له ويسجل هدفاً وهي فرضية لا ينبغي إستبعادها وبالتالي يبقي لزاماً على عشاق ومحبي زعيم الكرة السودانية الإستعداد للتعامل مع مثل هذا السيناريو وإفساد خطط عزام وذلك بزيادة درجة التشجيع والمؤازرة كل ما مرت دقائق المواجهة سواء تأخر المريخ في التسجيل او حتي تلقت شباكه هدفاً .
* على الجمهور أن يؤمن بحق وحقيقة بأن العودة في عالم كرة القدم تبقي واردة في اي وقت من أوقات المباراة ،وعلى الجمهور أن يتذكر مباراة المريخ أمام الأهلي المصري التى أنتهي شوطها الأول بالتعادل السلبي وفي ربع الساعة الأولي من الحصة الثانية بادر الضيوف بالتسجيل لكن الزعيم إنتفض في ربع الساعة الأخيرة من المباراة وتمكن من دك الحضري بثلاثية وحرمه سوء الطالع من إضافة هدف رابع يقصي به حامل اللقب وقتها .
* ولا أعتقد أن هنالك مريخي على وجه الأرض ينسي ما حدث في موقعة كانون ياوندي التى أنتهي شوطها الأول بالتعادل السلبي وفي نصف ساعة فقط من الحصة الثانية تمكن المريخ من زياة شباك الفريق الكاميروني اربع مرات وسجل هدفاً خامساً بقدم أبوكدوك الغاه الحكم المساعد بحجة تسلل لم يكن له أي وجود .
* وبالطبع تبقي موقعة باماكو التى أطاح فيها الزعيم بالبطل المالي في ذاكرة الجميع ،فبعد أن خسر المريخ بثلاثية نظيفة ذهاباً ،وبعد أن أنهي الشوط الأول بالقلعة الحمراء وهو متقدم بهدف وحيد ،إنتفض الأحمر في الجزء الأخير وتمكن من إضافة هدفين عادل بهما نتيجة الذهاب قبل أن يخطف بطاقة العبور من نقطة الجزاء مفجراً براكين الفرح الأحمر في ربوع البلاد .
* ولو أردنا المضي قدما في سرد نماذج العودة من بعيد وفي توقيت متأخر من عمر المباراة سواء المريخية أو التي تحدث في عالم كرة القدم في أي مكان في العالم فسنحتاج لعشرات أضعاف مساحة هذه الزاوية .
* على الجمهور قبل ان يتوجه صوب قلعة النار والإنتصار أمسية السبت أن يضع في ذهنه أن كل الإحتمالات تبقي واردة وأن يتحصن ضد الإحباط واليأس والإستسلام لأن الشعور في المدرجات ينتقل مباشرة للاعبين في الملعب وبالتالي من المهم أن يؤمن أنصار الزعيم بحظوظ فريقهم حتي الثانية الأخيرة من عمر المباراة بغض النظر عن السيناريوهات المتقلبة التى يمكن أن تحدث .
* وبما أن دور الجمهور الأساسي هو تحفيز وتشجيع لاعبيه وشحذ هممهم ومساعدتهم علي تجاوز الأوقات الصعبة تحديداً ،فإن ثبات اللاعبين والمحافظة على تركيزهم ووضعهم المعنوي ورفع روحهم القتالية حال تأخروا في التسجيل أو إهتزت شباكهم يبقي على عاتق الأنصار وضمن مسؤولياتهم وادوارهم التى يلعبونها في معركة السبت إن أرادوا تسطير ملحمة تشجيع نموزجية تحافظ على حظوظ المريخ في التأهل حتي صافرة النهاية .
* لا يأس .. لا إستسلام ..لا لإنجاح خطط عزام .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
روزنامة الكاف 2015‏

○ أصدر الإتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم روزنامته (الكاملة) لموسم (2015) والتي حدد فيها تواريخ بطولات الأندية والمنتخبات التي ستخوض غمار (ثلاث تصفيات) وهى التصفيات المؤهّلة لنهائيات الشان (2016) والتي ستسضيفها رواندا والتصفيات المؤهّلة لنهائيات الكان (2017) والتي سيحدد مستضيفها في أبريل القادم، إضافة لتصفيات المونديال الروسي 2018.

○ بخصوص منافسات الأندية فإن الدور التمهيدي لبطولتي الأبطال والكونفدرالية انطلق فعلياً ذهاباً خلال أيام (13-14-15 فبراير) وستلعب مباريات الإياب خلال أيام (27-28 فبراير والأول من مارس)، بينما يبدأ دور ال 32 ذهاباً في أحد أيام (13-14-15 مارس) وجولة الإياب ستكون خلال أيام (3-4-5 أبريل).

○ دور ال (16) سيُلْعَب في أحد أيام (17-18-19 أبريل) ذهاباً وستكون جولة الإياب خلال أيام (1-2-3 مايو)، أما دور ال 16 مكرر لبطولة الكونفدرالية (الترضية) فستكون مرحلة ذهابه في (15-16-17 مايو) وجولة الإياب في (5-6-7 يونيو).

○ الجولة الأولى من دور المجموعات للبطولتين سيبدأ في أحد أيام (26-27-28 يونيو) والجولة الثانية في (10-11-12 يوليو)، والثالثة في (24-25-26 يوليو)، والرابعة خلال (7-8-9 أغسطس)، والجولة الخامسة في (21-22-23 أغسطس) وتلعب الجولة السادسة والأخيرة في أحد أيام (11-12-13 سبتمبر).

○ نصف النهائي للبطولتين سيكون ذهابه في أحد أيام (25-26-27 سبتمبر) والإياب في (2-3-4 أكتوبر) وحُدد لذهاب نهائي الأبطال (30-31 أكتوبر والأول من نوفمبر) والإياب في (6-7-8 نوفمبر)، بينما سيلعب نهائي الكونفدرالية ذهاباً في (20-21-22 نوفمبر) والإياب خلال أيام (27-28-29 نوفمبر).

○ على صعيد مشاركات المنتخب الأول فإنه مواجه بخوض غمار تصفيات (الكان 2017) والتي ستبدأ في يومي (8) و (16) يونيو مع العلم أن قرعة التصفيات ستجرى بالقاهرة في الثامن من شهر أبريل القادم.

○ سيشارك بالتصفيات (52) منتخباً يتم تقسيمها إلى (13) مجموعة بواقع (4) منتخبات بكل منها ويتأهل صاحب المركز الأول مباشرة إضافة لأفضل منتخبين حائزين على المركز (الثاني) بجميع المجموعات بإستثناء المجموعة التي سيتواجد بها (منتخب البلد المضيف) لأول مرّة بالتصفيات لعدم احتساب نتائجه واعتبار مبارياته كلقاءات (ودّية) !!

○ قرعة التصفيات الأفريقية لنهائيات كأس العالم ستجرى بروسيا في الخامس والعشرين من يوليو وحدد الكاف نظام التأهّل الذي يقضي بخوض المنتخبات (لثلاث مراحل تمهيدية) حتى يصلوا لعدد (20) منتخب يتم تقسيمهم (لخمس مجموعات) ويحصل صاحب المركز الأول على بطاقة الوصول لمونديال روسيا 2018.

○ وضع الكاف تواريخ تصفيات الكان والمونديال بطريقة مبهمة حيث لن تضّح الصورة إلا عقب قرعتي الكان والمونديال ولكن الثابت هو الأيام التي ستلعب فيها تلك التصفيات والمحددة ب (8) و (16) يونيو، (31) أغسطس، (الأول) من سبتمبر، (الثامن) من سبتمبر، الخامس والثالث عشر من (أكتوبر)، التاسع والسابع عشر من (نوفمبر).

○ أما تصفيات الشان 2016 والتي ستستضيفها رواندا فسيبدأ ذهاب جولاتها التمهيدية في (19-20-21 يونيو)، والإياب (3-4-5 يوليو)، وذهاب المرحلة الثانية سيكون خلال أيام (14-15-16 أغسطس) والإياب في (28-29-30) من نفس الشهر.

○ ذهاب المرحلة الثالثة من تصفيات الشان سيكون في (16-17-18 أكتوبر) والإياب في (23-24-25) من نفس الشهر.

○ المنتخب الأولمبي الذي اجتاز قبل أيام نظيره الاثيوبي بهدفين لهدف (بأديس أبابا) في تصفيات المرحلة الأول المؤهّلة لدورة الألعاب الأفريقية التي ستستضيفها الكونجو في سبتمبر المقبل ستكون استحقاقاته على النحو التالي : إياب مباراة اثيوبيا خلال أيام (6-7- 8 مارس)، وذهاب المرحلة الثانية أحد أيام (20-21-22 مارس) والإياب في (10-11-12 أبريل).

○ وفي أبريل وتحديداً أحد أيام (8-9-10) سيواجه منتخب تونس في ذهاب تصفيات افريقيا تحت سن 23 والإياب سيكون خلال أيام (29-30-31 مايو) وفي حالة تخطيه عقبة المنتخب التونسي سيواجه نظيره المغربي ذهاباً في أيام (17-18-19 يوليو) والإياب في (31 يوليو و1-2 أغسطس).

○ حاجة أخيرة كده :: لا حجة للإتحاد العام بعد تلك الخارطة.
ّ

*

----------


## KING1

*مشكور ابو البنات
                        	*

----------

